# Doob's and Mindmelted's Growinpalooza!!



## Doobieus (Sep 12, 2009)

Today's a good day to start a grow journal, so let's start.

As I stated in my previous journal: 


> "*First and foremost, I'd like to welcome anyone to my journal to comment and follow and such. However with that being stated I will not tolerate any haters or asshats. There's a big difference in being an asshole and giving constructive criticism. So basically if you don't have anything constructive or nice to say, go ahead and click that back button real quick .*"


This applies with this journal too .

There will be a lot of chit chat in this thread more than likely, if you're just interested in the pictures and want to scroll through all the text quickly. My best suggestion is to go into your "My Rollitup" and click "Edit Options", scroll almost all the way down the page and under "Thread display options" choose "Show 40 posts per page" in the drop down box.

This journal is a "joint journal" lol, so this should be interesting.

*Ph:* 6.8
*Water:* RO/Neutral Ph treated water
*Soil:* Ocean Forest FF
*Nutes:* FF Grow big, Big Bloom and Tiger Bloom, Open Sesame, Beastie Bloomz, and Cha Ching.
*Lights:* T5 for Veg, 250 HPS for Bloom
*RH:* 60-70% for Veg, 30-40% Bloom
*Temp: *68-78 degrees F (Low/High)
*Strains:* Bubblegum, Black Domina, and Strawberry Cough #2

*Germ date:* Aug 20th
*Switch date from 24/0 to 18/6:* Sep 6th

Here's a recent picture to get this journal started.







Thanks to everyone who joins, hope you guys enjoy the growinpalooza.

Mindmelted will tune in with his grow specs too.


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 12, 2009)

Many thanks to my partner Doobs 

Strain is Apple Jack from Seedism

I am using a 250 watt lumatek ballast.
MH for veg and HPS for flowering.
Plant is in a 4 gallon square bucket with 1 micro-air diffuser and 2 regular air stones.Air pump is a 38 liter per hour one.Milwaukee ph and ppm meter.
6 inch net basket lid with hydroton.

Started seed on 8-7-09,it popped on 8-10-09.I put into rapid rooter plug and placed into humidity done.8-14-09 roots were showing out the bottom.Place rapid rooter into net pot with popped.
Place into tent under grow light with 1/4 strength nutes.

Nutes that are being used are as follows:

Master A
Master B
Sea Mag
Sea Cal
Ginormous
Prozyme
Humboldt Roots 

Room temp 76
grow tent temp Light on 79
Lights off 70
RH 45-55%
PH 5.8
ppm 900
Res temp 68

Will be throwing her into flowering starting monday.Here are a few pictures of her life cycle.


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 12, 2009)

Here is what she looked like today 

She has sucked up around a gallon of nutrient soulution in a day and half 

Will throw her into flowering mode monday


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 12, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Here is what she looked like today
> 
> She has sucked up around a gallon of nutrient soulution in a day and half
> 
> Will throw her into flowering mode monday


Can't wait until Monday, damn a gallon, that's one thirsty lil girl lol.


----------



## Wretched420 (Sep 12, 2009)

haha dual journal?
i should get in on this action when i get my cuts and beans soon!!


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 12, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> haha dual journal?
> i should get in on this action when i get my cuts and beans soon!!


Lol the more the merrier, it's a  joint  effort lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 13, 2009)

A couple more recent pics (Taken today), one regular and one of the canopy from a bird's eye view.

I will be transplanting them either today or tomorrow.


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 13, 2009)

Here are a couple of pics from today.
1st is of the bush and the 2nd is inside the plant.

PH 5.8
PPM 845
TEMP 79
RH 55%
RES TEMP 68


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 13, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Here are a couple of pics from today.
> 1st is of the bush and the 2nd is inside the plant.
> 
> PH 5.8
> ...


Damn look at her grow grow grow!!

Can't wait for tomorrow, she goes on 12/12 right?

This girl is going to be a beauty, I can see it now .


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 13, 2009)

Awesome looking thread..
scribed!


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 13, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Damn look at her grow grow grow!!
> 
> Can't wait for tomorrow, she goes on 12/12 right?
> 
> This girl is going to be a beauty, I can see it now .


She starts tomorrow


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 13, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> Awesome looking thread..
> scribed!


Welcome aboard BR 
Should be a interesting ride


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 14, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> Awesome looking thread..
> scribed!


Welcome to the grow BR, glad to have you .


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 14, 2009)

So how's the Apple Jack strain smoke like?
And Doob, how often to do water those plants in the cups? 
I've never grown in cup before until now and I had to transplant them into larger containers like I've done before cause of watering issues..
sometimes I over-watered and sometimes under-watered the plants.. Can't get it straight..


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 14, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> So how's the Apple Jack strain smoke like?
> And Doob, how often to do water those plants in the cups?
> I've never grown in cup before until now and I had to transplant them into larger containers like I've done before cause of watering issues..
> sometimes I over-watered and sometimes under-watered the plants.. Can't get it straight..


Have not had the AJ,It is a cross of jack herer x white widow


----------



## damnbigbudz (Sep 14, 2009)

SUBSCRIBED!! this is awesome. mind if I ask questions every once in awhile?


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 14, 2009)

damnbigbudz said:


> SUBSCRIBED!! this is awesome. mind if I ask questions every once in awhile?


Feel free to ask away damnbigbudz


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 14, 2009)

Couple new pics
She starts 12/12 today


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 14, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> So how's the Apple Jack strain smoke like?
> And Doob, how often to do water those plants in the cups?
> I've never grown in cup before until now and I had to transplant them into larger containers like I've done before cause of watering issues..
> sometimes I over-watered and sometimes under-watered the plants.. Can't get it straight..


I water about every 2-3 days or so.

I check my water holes on the bottom of the cups to see how dry the soil is, I also feel the top soil about an inch or so down.

Also there are signs of over watering like the leaf drooping, curling tips down, and necrosis. Under watering plants will be wilted and the leaf and stem are droopy not just the leaf tip or leaf.

Hope this helps you some.



damnbigbudz said:


> SUBSCRIBED!! this is awesome. mind if I ask questions every once in awhile?


Like Mind stated, feel free to ask and welcome to the grow.



Mindmelted said:


> Couple new pics
> She starts 12/12 today


Now only like 10-12 more weeks  lol.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 14, 2009)

Helped alot thanks..


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 14, 2009)

Damn it's not done yet.........


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 14, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> Helped alot thanks..


No problem .



Mindmelted said:


> Damn it's not done yet.........


It's like being a kid on the night before xmas, except xmas is a couple months away lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 14, 2009)

Okay so I will either transplant later on today or tomorrow. My local garden store ran out of OF soil (Some ass bought out the whole frikkin' palate ) so I'm using Organicare's pure earth soil. They had HF by fox farm too, but HF is weak soil in my experience  so I went with the organicare because it is similar to OF .

This will be my first time using this particular soil , considering FF nutrients lower my Ph pretty well, I'm hoping the higher Ph in the soil will balance out with the nutrients well.

I will post an update after I'm done transplanting today or tomorrow .


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 14, 2009)

I hate when that happens with distilled water.Those babies will like their new homes


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 14, 2009)

I use distilled water, but it's RO treated. It's Nestle Pure life water, I tried some Walmart water once  .... Yeah the plants were pissed to the off lol. It was just regular filtered instead of RO filtered and treated. Needless to say I learned my lesson lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 15, 2009)

Another pic of the Weed 

PH 5.8
PPM 950
TEMP 79
RH 38%
RES TEMP 68


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 15, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Okay so I will either transplant later on today or tomorrow. My local garden store ran out of OF soil (Some ass bought out the whole frikkin' palate ) so I'm using Organicare's pure earth soil. They had HF by fox farm too, but HF is weak soil in my experience  so I went with the organicare because it is similar to OF .
> 
> This will be my first time using this particular soil , considering FF nutrients lower my Ph pretty well, I'm hoping the higher Ph in the soil will balance out with the nutrients well.
> 
> I will post an update after I'm done transplanting today or tomorrow .


Where is that update girl


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 15, 2009)

Update:

I transplanted yesterday, transplant was successful as always. I really wish I had gotten a pic of the roots, real nice thick and white.

I made the pots out of the tall style Nestle pure life jugs. I ran out of room in the big plastic run off res, and so made bottoms/trays for the last 2 out of the short style Nestle pure life jugs lol, worked like a charm.

I will post pics in a couple of days or so to show progress since being in the Organicare soil. I think they like it, it looks like they like it, but a couple days of progress and we'll know for sure lol.

1st pic is the back of the bag/ingredients, 2nd is of the girls after the transplant, and 3rd is another picture of the girls after the transplant from a bird's eye view.



















Also on the 3rd pic, the reason the leaves look so yellow is because of the T5 shining with the flash from the camera, it's really hard to get a shot from this angle without the color going a lil funky.


----------



## damnbigbudz (Sep 15, 2009)

Looks great keep it up. strawberry cough is one of my favorites


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 16, 2009)

damnbigbudz said:


> Looks great keep it up. strawberry cough is one of my favorites


Thanks Big, appreciate the compliment .

This is actually Strawberry Cough #2, I believe it's Strawberry cough crossed with a Skunk #1.

One of the plants smells really fruity when you take your fingers and rub the scent on your fingers from the leaves, the other 2 have a more skunk smell when the leaves are rubbed.

The fruity plant will more than likely be the perfect father/mother plant for breeding with the THSeeds Chocolate Chunk .

Sorry for the rambling lol, I'm pretty stoned.


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 16, 2009)

Wish i was stoned


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 16, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Wish i was stoned


If you were here you know we'd smoke down with you dude lol .


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 16, 2009)

I know....lol
Have to talk to to many people today to get high...lol


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 16, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> I know....lol
> Have to talk to to many people today to get high...lol


Lol that sucks, I'm sure you could pull it off lol, but better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 16, 2009)

Pictures from today 

Plus my pussy


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 16, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Pictures from today
> 
> Plus my pussy


Lol good one dude  lol.

Looking nice can't wait for the flowers to start developing nice and fat .

Your cat's cute, is it nice? My roomie's cat is cute but she's a demonic lil' shit , I've tamed her out more but it took awhile.... lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 16, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Lol good one dude  lol.
> 
> Looking nice can't wait for the flowers to start developing nice and fat .
> 
> Your cat's cute, is it nice? My roomie's cat is cute but she's a demonic lil' shit , I've tamed her out more but it took awhile.... lol.


She is a sweet heart.
She likes to curl up on my belly and fluff on my arm.When she is done it is all wet on my shirt 

I think she was taken away from her mommy to early,cause it is like she is nursing


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 16, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> She is a sweet heart.
> She likes to curl up on my belly and fluff on my arm.When she is done it is all wet on my shirt
> 
> I think she was taken away from her mommy to early,cause it is like she is nursing


That's cute, she sounds like a cool cat. My roomie's cat will set traps like she's being cute, and if you go to pet her she will attack. Not play attack either, she hisses and growls when we feed her. She eats any toilet paper, paper towels or napkins in the house. Lol yeah she's a crazy lil' cat, but she's a lot sweeter now that she's been living with my girl and I.


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 16, 2009)

Cats are cool.


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 16, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Cats are cool.


They sure are lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 17, 2009)

So.... I think the babies like the new soil, but I'll let you guys be the judge.

Here's some pics from just like 5-10 minutes ago.


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 17, 2009)

Looking good doobs.They look like they like it.
The AJ is stretching
a little,not sure why!
No signs of pistils yet.


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 17, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Looking good doobs.They look like they like it.
> The AJ is stretching
> a little,not sure why!
> No signs of pistils yet.


A little bit of stretch isn't too bad, and hopefully tomorrow you'll see some!!

I love it when I go to bed and wake up and there's pistils like whoa!!


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 17, 2009)

I am hoping.
Next week for sure...


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 17, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> I am hoping.
> Next week for sure...


Yeah there better be pistils by the next 2 weeks or that's just messed up lol.

I let my plants sex themselves in veg then put em' in but then again I'm not working with Fem seeds this grow lol.

My buddy also told me that not letting a plant get to it's peak maturity can hinder the plant's potency, he said not a lot but it will still affect it. I dunno though because I've smoked some dank/grade that was bomb from a plant that was flowered before peak maturity in veg. So I don't know how true that is.


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 17, 2009)

We shall see...lol


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 18, 2009)

Stretch going on


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 18, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Stretch going on


Lol Mind it's not that bad at all, you're so hard on yourself sometimes lol.

Plus remember the WB stretching/being all branchy? That turned out awesome, and I'm sure the AJ will be just as purdy.

Looks good to me dude .


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 18, 2009)

I just like to beat myself down...lol


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 18, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> I just like to beat myself down...lol


Lol keeps you grounded and humble  lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 18, 2009)

Mostly..lol
And how are you and yours doing this fine day.


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 18, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Mostly..lol
> And how are you and yours doing this fine day.


We're doing well, she just got home. So I'll be on later lol, yeah I guess I'm kind of whipped.


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 18, 2009)

Cool...
Big hug for you 2....lol
Have a super weekend...lol


----------



## Mentalchild (Sep 19, 2009)

lookin good you 2 keep it up ^^.


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 19, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Cool...
> Big hug for you 2....lol
> Have a super weekend...lol


I'll try, got into a wreck yesterday, so I'll be gone for a lil' bit. My hood on one of my cars is just demolished, at least I have another car. Girl cut in front of us without enough room during traffic, slammed on her brakes HARD all of a sudden and we were already on the breaks but they were so close we couldn't stop on the freeway. So yeah.... I almost killed a ho....



Mentalchild said:


> lookin good you 2 keep it up ^^.


Thanks dude, will do and welcome Mental.


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 20, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> I'll try, got into a wreck yesterday, so I'll be gone for a lil' bit. My hood on one of my cars is just demolished, at least I have another car. Girl cut in front of us without enough room during traffic, slammed on her brakes HARD all of a sudden and we were already on the breaks but they were so close we couldn't stop on the freeway. So yeah.... I almost killed a ho....
> 
> 
> Thanks dude, will do and welcome Mental.


 
You 2 are alright!!!

Damn ho


----------



## Stgeneziz (Sep 21, 2009)

looking real good on both fronts!! scribed


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 21, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> You 2 are alright!!!
> 
> Damn ho


Not really, I haven't touched hard liquor in 4 years, but it hurt so bad that we bought a 5th of Vodka .

My girl went to urgent care and got x-rays, they said she has a fracture in her C7 , we couldn't afford to take me in yet (Because of the god damn garnishment on her part ) so I don't know what's possibly wrong with me . I deal with pain a hell of a lot better than my girl, so I took the brunt.

So I'll have an update when I'm not taking care of my girl or re-cooping myself .



Stgeneziz said:


> looking real good on both fronts!! scribed


Thanks St, and welcome to the grow .


----------



## bigbrew (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey MM, great work with the DWC setup, your results in the past were impressive.

Quick question - How do you keep your res temps at 68 with room temps at 79? My guess is you have a chiller? Changing out ice bottles is a pain in the ass.


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 21, 2009)

bigbrew said:


> Hey MM, great work with the DWC setup, your results in the past were impressive.
> 
> Quick question - How do you keep your res temps at 68 with room temps at 79? My guess is you have a chiller? Changing out ice bottles is a pain in the ass.


I use a ice probe chiller.


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 21, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Not really, I haven't touched hard liquor in 4 years, but it hurt so bad that we bought a 5th of Vodka .
> 
> My girl went to urgent care and got x-rays, they said she has a fracture in her C7 , we couldn't afford to take me in yet (Because of the god damn garnishment on her part ) so I don't know what's possibly wrong with me . I deal with pain a hell of a lot better than my girl, so I took the brunt.
> 
> ...


Damn girl,you need to take yourself to the ER.
Pay the bill whenever.You need to be alright.I know about pain,i deal with better than my girl too.
Wish i could be there to help out


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 21, 2009)

Here are a couple of pics.
It is a girl


----------



## bigbrew (Sep 21, 2009)

Do you mind if I ask the brand and model of your chiller? Also how much did it cost?


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 21, 2009)

bigbrew said:


> Do you mind if I ask the brand and model of your chiller? Also how much did it cost?


Coolworks Ice Probe

Here is a link for it.I did a lot of searching and got mine with thermostat for $100
I use a 4 gallon bucket and can get the water temp down to 60 degrees.
Plus my bucket is insulated.


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 21, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Damn girl,you need to take yourself to the ER.
> Pay the bill whenever.You need to be alright.I know about pain,i deal with better than my girl too.
> Wish i could be there to help out


Yeah I know, but I'm going to urgent care on Weds (Fucking hate hospitals ). The most messed up part is that we hit so hard that the latch on the hood of my car was jammed, because the latch on the hood was pushed so far back, physically bent. The SUV had a higher bumper than my bumper and so it didn't hit my bumper which is where the airbag sensors are on that car. So technically since we were going over 25 mph, they should've went off . I'm pretty sure if they did we wouldn't be as hurt. Go figure we get into a crash in the car that doesn't have 4-5 star rating for safety lol.

Thanks Mind, appreciate it .


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 21, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Here are a couple of pics.
> It is a girl


Whooo , she looks like she's filling out too, pffft and you were worried about stretching .


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 21, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Whooo , she looks like she's filling out too, pffft and you were worried about stretching .


How are your babies doing 

And you get that  ass to the clinic on wed  

And tell doobs2 to take care and i wish her well


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 21, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> How are your babies doing
> 
> And you get that  ass to the clinic on wed
> 
> And tell doobs2 to take care and i wish her well


Babies are doing well, roots are frikkin' meaty and white. I'll take pics here in the next couple of days or so and update.

I'll tell Doobs2 lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 22, 2009)

Here are a few more pictures 

She is sucking up a gallon of solution every other day 

The stain on the roots is from the humboldt roots nutes


----------



## Stgeneziz (Sep 23, 2009)

those root look massive!!! Nice job..... let me ask you a question, do you think it would be worth it for me to throw my inline chiller in the mix of my grow. MY res temps are a little too high, I have an 1/4 horsepower chiller from my fish tank..


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 23, 2009)

Stgeneziz said:


> those root look massive!!! Nice job..... let me ask you a question, do you think it would be worth it for me to throw my inline chiller in the mix of my grow. MY res temps are a little too high, I have an 1/4 horsepower chiller from my fish tank..


Oh yes 

It is a big help for your plants 

My last grow was a single White Berry and i got 7oz of it dried and cured.
Grow before was snow white without the chiller(same nutes and light)
I got 4oz off of her


----------



## SLaGG3R (Sep 23, 2009)

im gonna pull my chair up and enjoy the show if thats ok ?


----------



## Stgeneziz (Sep 23, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Oh yes
> 
> It is a big help for your plants
> 
> ...


Well, that's all the convincing I need. (not much lol)


----------



## Mentalchild (Sep 24, 2009)

Yo doobs im about to grow this one shit that i got and id have to say it was the best weed i have ever had so imma start back up but with only one plant at a time though . I got 4 80mm fans. How many should i have for exhaust and how many for intake.


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 24, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> Yo doobs im about to grow this one shit that i got and id have to say it was the best weed i have ever had so imma start back up but with only one plant at a time though . I got 4 80mm fans. How many should i have for exhaust and how many for intake.


How big is your space?


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 24, 2009)

Will have an update soon, been kinda busy lately.


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 24, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Will have an update soon, been kinda busy lately.


Your partner misses ya and loves ya Doobs 
Babies must be doing well,You are a good mama...lol

Here is my  cat Doobs


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 25, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Your partner misses ya and loves ya Doobs
> Babies must be doing well,You are a good mama...lol
> 
> Here is my  cat Doobs


Aww miss ya and love ya too dude !

Kind of fell asleep  lol, and the babies are off right now. So when they turn on I will get pics and update.

By the way that's one fat, hairy and happy pussy you got there Mind  lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 25, 2009)

Update!

The starter leaves are just starting to die out, haven't started nutes yet, that soil is good for another month or so. I took some pics of the roots, they're hard to see because of the containers I have the plants in. The roots are nice and healthy.


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 25, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Update!
> 
> The starter leaves are just starting to die out, haven't started nutes yet, that soil is good for another month or so. I took some pics of the roots, they're hard to see because of the containers I have the plants in. The roots are nice and healthy.


They are looking good Doobs.
And yeah i like plump hairy pussy


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 25, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> They are looking good Doobs.
> And yeah i like plump hairy pussy


Thanks Mind lol, you gotta search Youtube for "*My gals pussy is the smallest in town*", lol Seth Macfarlane is awesome lol.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 27, 2009)

congrat's you two.. what a cool idea with the dual grow.. and nice looking aj mind.. what a bushy bitch, lol... i was thinking of trying some dwc myself, and by the end of this journal you may have convinced me, lol. seems like i was only on here like last week, but you two got pretty far in my absence.. keep up the great work.. i'll be along for the ride.
i just hatched two mk ultras and four of dna's sour cream, and was thinking of starting a journal once things get going..


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 27, 2009)

Both your plants look so beautiful guys, keep up the awesome job..
Can't wait to see some bud porn...


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 27, 2009)

racerboy71 said:


> congrat's you two.. what a cool idea with the dual grow.. and nice looking aj mind.. what a bushy bitch, lol... i was thinking of trying some dwc myself, and by the end of this journal you may have convinced me, lol. seems like i was only on here like last week, but you two got pretty far in my absence.. keep up the great work.. i'll be along for the ride.
> i just hatched two mk ultras and four of dna's sour cream, and was thinking of starting a journal once things get going..


Hey racer welcome glad you're here and thanks for the compliments on the journal .

Yeah Mind grows like a god lol kiss-ass.

Definitely shoot us a link when you start your new journal.



BlackRoses said:


> Both your plants look so beautiful guys, keep up the awesome job..
> Can't wait to see some bud porn...


Thanks BR, yeah I can't wait to post some bud porn lol . 

Gonna be a bit because I have to wait for them to sex, and then clones. All the females will be used as mother plants. Gonna do a SoG with clones, it should be pretty nice .


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 27, 2009)

I'll have an update for you guys in a day or so.

Fed them some Killian's they liked it a lot lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 27, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> I'll have an update for you guys in a day or so.
> 
> Fed them some Killian's they liked it a lot lol.


Killians pale ale!!!!!


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 27, 2009)

Got some young flowers...

PPM 975
PH 5.8
Temp(Light) 79
Temp(off) 70
Room Temp 77
Res Temp 68


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 28, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Killians pale ale!!!!!


Nah it wasn't pale it was Killian's Irish Red Lager, dark/amber beer.

My girl and I don't really like pale at all.



Mindmelted said:


> Got some young flowers...
> 
> PPM 975
> PH 5.8
> ...


Looking good Mind as always .

Wish my babies would sex, the nodes are starting to stagger so they _should_ be showing sex soon.

Then off to cloning .


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 28, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Hey racer welcome glad you're here and thanks for the compliments on the journal .
> 
> Yeah Mind grows like a god lol kiss-ass.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 28, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Nah it wasn't pale it was Killian's Irish Red Lager, dark/amber beer.
> 
> My girl and I don't really like pale at all.
> 
> ...


I prefer the dark myself...lol

And they wont be to much longer.


----------



## Stgeneziz (Sep 28, 2009)

Hey doob, hey mind. Good lookin girl ya got there mind... don't you just love when they start showin you their love back?


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 28, 2009)

Stgeneziz said:


> Hey doob, hey mind. Good lookin girl ya got there mind... don't you just love when they start showin you their love back?


It is awesome when the girl shows me her stuff...lol


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 28, 2009)

Did a res change and just thought the roots where cool as hell 

Plant is starting 3rd week of Flowering

She is only 16 inches tall 

Staining is from Humboldt Roots Additive

New PPM 1100


----------



## Wretched420 (Sep 28, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Update!
> 
> The starter leaves are just starting to die out, haven't started nutes yet, that soil is good for another month or so. I took some pics of the roots, they're hard to see because of the containers I have the plants in. The roots are nice and healthy.


woah what kind of soil you using??


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 29, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> woah what kind of soil you using??


As of the moment they're in part OF and part Organicare. They were started in OF and transplanted into the Organicare.

I'm probably going to mix the two soils and add extra perlite, coco and worm castings to make a bomb soil for future soil grows. (Don't worry Mind I'll still give hydro a go lol)

The roots are way meaty now, I'll be sure to take a picture of them.


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 29, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Don't know about the God bit
> 
> But i try and have gotten better with the help of RIU


Lol close enough for me, psssh take a compliment will ya? Lol 



Mindmelted said:


> I prefer the dark myself...lol
> 
> And they wont be to much longer.


 Yeah dark is better for sure, more oomph in flavor I think lol.

Yeah I know, but it's such a long long wait lol.



Stgeneziz said:


> Hey doob, hey mind. Good lookin girl ya got there mind... don't you just love when they start showin you their love back?


Lol I like it when a girl shows me her back.... with love  lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 29, 2009)

Morning Doobs.

And thanks for the props ....lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 29, 2009)

jessu mimd.. they are some massive roots, and you say they are only sixteen inches tall? friggin amazing is that dwc. i think i am going to have to do a lil research on it for my next grow.. looks awesome..
hey doob's, i mayb wrong here, and by the look of your results i probably am, but i thought that i had read that you shouldn't grow in clear containers, something about the light affecting the roots or some crap like that? i was looking into this b4 as i had the perfect clear containers that i could of stol... errr. borrowed from work, lol.. o well.. everything looks awesome..
o yeah, i did just start my grow journal, check it out if you get the time, i would love the advice..
thseeds mkultra and dna's sour cream.. thanx keep up the great work


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 29, 2009)

racerboy71 said:


> jessu mimd.. they are some massive roots, and you say they are only sixteen inches tall? friggin amazing is that dwc. i think i am going to have to do a lil research on it for my next grow.. looks awesome..
> hey doob's, i mayb wrong here, and by the look of your results i probably am, but i thought that i had read that you shouldn't grow in clear containers, something about the light affecting the roots or some crap like that? i was looking into this b4 as i had the perfect clear containers that i could of stol... errr. borrowed from work, lol.. o well.. everything looks awesome..
> o yeah, i did just start my grow journal, check it out if you get the time, i would love the advice..
> thseeds mkultra and dna's sour cream.. thanx keep up the great work


 
Thanks RB71

I have learned a bunch from RIU community 

Doobs is magical with her touch


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 29, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Morning Doobs.
> 
> And thanks for the props ....lol


Lol morning-ish to you too, and no problem you deserve it.



racerboy71 said:


> jessu mimd.. they are some massive roots, and you say they are only sixteen inches tall? friggin amazing is that dwc. i think i am going to have to do a lil research on it for my next grow.. looks awesome..
> hey doob's, i mayb wrong here, and by the look of your results i probably am, but i thought that i had read that you shouldn't grow in clear containers, something about the light affecting the roots or some crap like that? i was looking into this b4 as i had the perfect clear containers that i could of stol... errr. borrowed from work, lol.. o well.. everything looks awesome..
> o yeah, i did just start my grow journal, check it out if you get the time, i would love the advice..
> thseeds mkultra and dna's sour cream.. thanx keep up the great work


Hey Racer, straight up direct light will stunt root systems and cause issues. With that stated, there's not enough light penetration to get to the roots. The plastic containers aren't clear they're semi-clear if that makes sense, with that, the water res and my canopy combined, the light doesn't hit the roots to affect them.

Also I subscribed to your journal.



Mindmelted said:


> Doobs is magical with her touch


Hmmm funny that's what my girl says all the time too  lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 29, 2009)

I bet she does......lol


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 29, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> I bet she does......lol


Lol .

Update coming up.


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 29, 2009)

So not much to update on, they're not sexed yet, still in Veg lol.... Not much more to put than that lol.

Here's some pics of roots and plants, I forgot to take a picture of the 3 branched nodes, so that'll wait until next update.

Racer in the first picture I want you to look at how dark it is where the roots are, this is the best visual/example I can show you. Also note how the plastic is kind of clear in the root pictures (Had to use flash to get the roots pictures). Hope the pictures help explain what I tried explaining in an earlier post.


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 29, 2009)

They are looking good girl...lol
Can;t wait to she how many girls ya get...lol


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 29, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> They are looking good girl...lol
> Can;t wait to she how many girls ya get...lol


Thanks Mind , your girl's lookin nice, but you already knew that .

Yeah me too, especially the BD, really want one if not both to be female.

If I can make out with 1 female out of each strain I'll be more than happy. If I get more than 1 from each I'll be REALLY happy lol.

All I can do is hope the female/male ratio is nice lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 29, 2009)

I got my fingers crossed for ya...lol


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 29, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> I got my fingers crossed for ya...lol


Lol thanks Mind.


----------



## Stgeneziz (Sep 29, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Did a res change and just thought the roots where cool as hell
> 
> Plant is starting 3rd week of Flowering
> 
> ...


this is exactly what liquid karma does to my roots!! I freaked out the first time it happened! Until I realized wat the jig was!!


Doobieus said:


> Lol close enough for me, psssh take a compliment will ya? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not too many parts of my girl that I would turn away from kiss-ass 
(this also depends on the time of the month cuz she is ......)

both grows are looking sexy!! tried to rep, but I guess I already did at some point!! (I don't remember)


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 29, 2009)

Stgeneziz said:


> this is exactly what liquid karma does to my roots!! I freaked out the first time it happened! Until I realized wat the jig was!!
> 
> 
> Not too many parts of my girl that I would turn away from kiss-ass
> ...


Thanks for the kind words Stgeneziz


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 29, 2009)

Stgeneziz said:


> this is exactly what liquid karma does to my roots!! I freaked out the first time it happened! Until I realized wat the jig was!!
> 
> 
> Not too many parts of my girl that I would turn away from kiss-ass
> ...


Lol and thanks St.


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 1, 2009)

Few new pics


----------



## Ursus (Oct 1, 2009)

melted, i think since youre just doing an individual plant you should of deff ScroG'd it.


----------



## Mentalchild (Oct 1, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Will have an update soon, been kinda busy lately.


28" tall 10" wide 11 1/2" from door to back wall. I got 2 squares cut out at the top near where the lights will be on both sides the box and 2 square holes for the fans in the middle of the box.


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 1, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> 28" tall 10" wide 11 1/2" from door to back wall. I got 2 squares cut out at the top near where the lights will be on both sides the box and 2 square holes for the fans in the middle of the box.


You want 2 on the top and 2 on the bottom. The middle should be taken care of by a small/mini oscillating fan.

You should be okay if you have all 3 areas covered.


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 1, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Few new pics


Looking frikkin' nice Mind, I see you've added supplemental CFL lighting this time around too .


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 1, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Looking frikkin' nice Mind, I see you've added supplemental CFL lighting this time around too .


Thanks...

Yeah,I am going to add 3 more sets of 2


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 1, 2009)

Ursus said:


> melted, i think since youre just doing an individual plant you should of deff ScroG'd it.


Thanks for your suggestion 

My last grow was the same way and i got 7oz dried and cured


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 2, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Thanks...
> 
> Yeah,I am going to add 3 more sets of 2


Nice dude, you gonna power strip it or no?


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 2, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Nice dude, you gonna power strip it or no?


I think so,not sure yet.
Still busting my ass at the house trying to get it ready for me to live in.


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 2, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> I think so,not sure yet.
> Still busting my ass at the house trying to get it ready for me to live in.


How's the house coming along?


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 2, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> How's the house coming along?


Got half of it cleaned up and painted.
Will putting carpet and a kitchenette in for my bro.Then i will start on the other side for me and ??????
Slow and long clean up deal.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 2, 2009)

jessu mind. i still can't get over the size of your monster.. soooo nice... it's nice to see that you got the house ready for the plants, and not for yourself.. that is a man after my own heart, lol...
and thanks for the pix of the roots doob's, it did help with your explanation.. i've got a quick question for you doob's.. you had said that you are using the t5's for veg.. do you use them alway the way up to flowering, then put the girls under the 250 hps, or only up to a certain size then do the switch? i am only asking as i was trying something new this grow for myself and have my seedlings under a 25 watt cfl.. i was just wondering how long it would be cool to keep them under this untill it was no longer beneficial for them and they would be able to use the extra lum's that the 250 would provide?


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks racer....
I started mine out under 6 cfls until a week before flowering.
The week before flowering i used a 250 watt MH


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 2, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Got half of it cleaned up and painted.
> Will putting carpet and a kitchenette in for my bro.Then i will start on the other side for me and ??????
> Slow and long clean up deal.


 For you and ?????? lol good times.

That's cool you're doing this for your bro and stuff. He should help you with it, if he isn't already.



racerboy71 said:


> jessu mind. i still can't get over the size of your monster.. soooo nice... it's nice to see that you got the house ready for the plants, and not for yourself.. that is a man after my own heart, lol...
> and thanks for the pix of the roots doob's, it did help with your explanation.. i've got a quick question for you doob's.. you had said that you are using the t5's for veg.. do you use them alway the way up to flowering, then put the girls under the 250 hps, or only up to a certain size then do the switch? i am only asking as i was trying something new this grow for myself and have my seedlings under a 25 watt cfl.. i was just wondering how long it would be cool to keep them under this untill it was no longer beneficial for them and they would be able to use the extra lum's that the 250 would provide?


Hey Racer I like to keep my babies under 2 26w CFL's while germing, then they get switched to a T5, I leave them under the T5 until they show signs of sex and then clone/bloom usually.

As far as your question.... it's not so much the wattage of the bulb you should be concerned with. It's the lumen output of the bulb. In nature the sun produces around 10k of lumens per sq ft if I remember correctly. So you would want to somewhat mimic that, I did it with 8 26w CFL's. Now mind you that was 8 CFL's for 2 plants in Veg.

Now with that stated, I switched to T5 and haven't really looked back. Temps are easier to manage, you get more for your money and they just work better than CFL's personally. I have all those babies under a 110 watt T5, with 5 CFL's you're already pushing 125w and you would still need more. More watts ='s more money, see where I'm going with this?

If you have to go with CFL's I'd say keep around 8 to 10 25-26w CFL's on that baby.

I don't even germinate with just 1 CFL, so if you want to keep her under CFL's buy a power strip, Y adapters, outlet to light adapters and put them on there. I'll see if I can find my old CFL setup and I'll take pics if I do find it, to help clarify a bit.

Hope this helps


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 2, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> For you and ?????? lol good times.
> 
> That's cool you're doing this for your bro and stuff. He should help you with it, if he isn't already.


I have been busting his ass with work.
It is good for him...lol


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 2, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> I have been busting his ass with work.
> It is good for him...lol


Lol builds character as my dad would say lol.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 3, 2009)

thanks doobieous.. its not that i need to go with the cfl's, was just trying something new this grow as it seemed like the last grow under the hps i kept killing alot of seedlings once they got like two or three sets of true leaves..i am not sure if they were getting to dry or what the problem was, but it seemed like after i got them germed and growing, i must have killed off atleast like ten or so lil babies, so i had thought that the cfl's may help some with the heat and therefore the drying out of the seedlings? you think i would just be better off throwing them back under the 25ohps for now? if so, what kind of distance is recomended for small seedlings? maybe i just had them too close to the lamp which contributed to them all dying at such a young age? thanks for any and all suggestions.


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 3, 2009)

racerboy71 said:


> thanks doobieous.. its not that i need to go with the cfl's, was just trying something new this grow as it seemed like the last grow under the hps i kept killing alot of seedlings once they got like two or three sets of true leaves..i am not sure if they were getting to dry or what the problem was, but it seemed like after i got them germed and growing, i must have killed off atleast like ten or so lil babies, so i had thought that the cfl's may help some with the heat and therefore the drying out of the seedlings? you think i would just be better off throwing them back under the 25ohps for now? if so, what kind of distance is recomended for small seedlings? maybe i just had them too close to the lamp which contributed to them all dying at such a young age? thanks for any and all suggestions.


Get a T5 if you can, it'll make life a hell of a lot easier HTG has a nice small one for a reasonable price. Might want to get a thermometer/hygrometer as well, it'll help you monitor your temps and humidity.

If anything buy the thermometer/hygrometer this way you can screw around with the height/temp/humidity to get it to where it needs to be.

For seedlings I'd say 4-6 inches, watch out for some stretching though.

If you're having issues with humidity being too low, you're gonna want to put some water in jugs in the room/cab or buy a small cheap humidifier. If the temps are too high, you're going to want to look at your ventilation.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 3, 2009)

Update and pics are going to have to wait awhile guys, my broke ass can't afford batteries at the moment, sorry lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 3, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Update and pics are going to have to wait awhile guys, my broke ass can't afford batteries at the moment, sorry lol.


Your ass is broke to huh....


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 3, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Your ass is broke to huh....


Yeah pretty much.


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 3, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Yeah pretty much.


I know the felling and it SUCKS 

I have not had any smoke for 4 days now


----------



## Skryptz (Oct 3, 2009)

nice plants guy an gal! lol gotcha that time, melted thats a healthy ass lookin plant right there, an doob them girls are gorgeous  , dont look like you need it, but g'luck wit the rest  will subscribe to this


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 3, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> I know the felling and it SUCKS
> 
> I have not had any smoke for 4 days now


You're telling me, I've had friends give me roaches and stuff for the past week or so, I may even have to junk this grow  and find a new place to live. It's pretty bad right now , with the accident and the garnishment.

They took 500 this time, left us with nothing to live on basically, not even enough to pay our full rent. I thought there was a law against that, greedy bastards .



Skryptz said:


> nice plants guy an gal! lol gotcha that time, melted thats a healthy ass lookin plant right there, an doob them girls are gorgeous  , dont look like you need it, but g'luck wit the rest  will subscribe to this


Thanks Skryptz I appreciate it, and yeah lol you got me this time .


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 3, 2009)

damn doob's.. i thought that there was some kinda law against that too.. or atleast there should be.. that totally sucks. glad to hear im not the only broke ass out here though, lol... my trip to europe and a recent stoopid ass run in with johnnylaw has me picking up pennies on the street, totaly sucks ass.. the only good thing about times like now is knowing that the only way to go is up... hope you don't have to throw in the towell on this grow as that would just totally suck.. hope it gets better for you soon doobieous..


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 3, 2009)

racerboy71 said:


> damn doob's.. i thought that there was some kinda law against that too.. or atleast there should be.. that totally sucks. glad to hear im not the only broke ass out here though, lol... my trip to europe and a recent stoopid ass run in with johnnylaw has me picking up pennies on the street, totaly sucks ass.. the only good thing about times like now is knowing that the only way to go is up... hope you don't have to throw in the towell on this grow as that would just totally suck.. hope it gets better for you soon doobieous..


I'm pretty sure it is against the law, but I don't know how we would address that without a lawyer which we can't afford at the moment, fucking sucks so so soooo bad.

I hope I don't either, worst case scenario I'd probably give them to my friend to finish up, don't know quite yet. Not sure I'll even be in the same state in about a month or so, might be here, might be in the southeast. We shall see....


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 3, 2009)

just wanted to say thanks for the link doobieous, i just went ahead and ordered the sylverstar t5 set-up from htg.. i got the two footer with the grow bulbs, but also ordered an extra set of the bloom bulbs as well.. i figured what the hell, only go around this crazy planet once, have some fun, lol.. i really do hope to find alot of pennies tomorow to pay for all of this. o well.. thanks again though


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 3, 2009)

racerboy71 said:


> just wanted to say thanks for the link doobieous, i just went ahead and ordered the sylverstar t5 set-up from htg.. i got the two footer with the grow bulbs, but also ordered an extra set of the bloom bulbs as well.. i figured what the hell, only go around this crazy planet once, have some fun, lol.. i really do hope to find alot of pennies tomorow to pay for all of this. o well.. thanks again though


Good deal Racer, I think you'll be much more satisfied with the T5 setup. Yeah I hear you dude, pennies and shit, where the hell's publisher's clearing house when we need it? Lol if only lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 3, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> I'm pretty sure it is against the law, but I don't know how we would address that without a lawyer which we can't afford at the moment, fucking sucks so so soooo bad.
> 
> I hope I don't either, worst case scenario I'd probably give them to my friend to finish up, don't know quite yet. Not sure I'll even be in the same state in about a month or so, might be here, might be in the southeast. We shall see....


Should come live with me...


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 4, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Should come live with me...


Shit at this rate who knows lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 4, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Shit at this rate who knows lol.


Doobs my own future is unsure right now.But it would be a blast i think.
My job does not look like it is going to last much longer,and hard to get hired when you have a screwed up back.
No employer wants to take the risk with me.


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 4, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Doobs my own future is unsure right now.But it would be a blast i think.
> My job does not look like it is going to last much longer,and hard to get hired when you have a screwed up back.
> No employer wants to take the risk with me.


No employer wants to take me because I don't have a little piece of paper that says that I'm competent/intelligent enough to work for them lol, that and the criminal history.


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 4, 2009)

Whole plant picture...


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 4, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Whole plant picture...


Look at all those tastie ass bud sites, yum .


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 4, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Look at all those tastie ass bud sites, yum .


She is starting to put out somewhat 

Being more sativa i think she will be at least 11-12 weeks


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 4, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> She is starting to put out somewhat
> 
> Being more sativa i think she will be at least 11-12 weeks


I see those bud sites as some serious potential .


----------



## Stgeneziz (Oct 4, 2009)

I say we all move to the promised land (i.e. wherever pot is legal) and start a Co-op, and enjoy the sunshine..... =) ahh dreams..


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 4, 2009)

Stgeneziz said:


> I say we all move to the promised land (i.e. wherever pot is legal) and start a Co-op, and enjoy the sunshine..... =) ahh dreams..


That would be fucking awesome...


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 4, 2009)

Stgeneziz said:


> I say we all move to the promised land (i.e. wherever pot is legal) and start a Co-op, and enjoy the sunshine..... =) ahh dreams..


Sunshine and a fat ass blunt.... yeah that sounds cherry as hell .


----------



## Wretched420 (Oct 5, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Few new pics



looking great there mind!! damn these came along quick ive been gone awhile from here nobody likes me hahah for reals though mind and doobs and the club only reason i sign in right now oh and to see all my love/hater letters lol...
though i may start a journal too on my black cherry kush..

what have you dudes been up too????


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 6, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> looking great there mind!! damn these came along quick ive been gone awhile from here nobody likes me hahah for reals though mind and doobs and the club only reason i sign in right now oh and to see all my love/hater letters lol...
> though i may start a journal too on my black cherry kush..
> 
> what have you dudes been up too????


Just watching the girl grow and working and cleaning the house i will be living in soon.Other than that been smokeless for a week NOW


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 6, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> looking great there mind!! damn these came along quick ive been gone awhile from here nobody likes me hahah for reals though mind and doobs and the club only reason i sign in right now oh and to see all my love/hater letters lol...
> though i may start a journal too on my black cherry kush..
> 
> what have you dudes been up too????


MMmmmm BCKush yummmm.

Been figuring shit out, stressing, out of herb for like the first time in a long time. Ahhhhh when it rains it pours that's for damn sure.

You have hater letters? Pfffft those folks are caaaahhhhhrrrraaazzzy to hate you Wretched lol.


----------



## Wretched420 (Oct 6, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> MMmmmm BCKush yummmm.
> 
> Been figuring shit out, stressing, out of herb for like the first time in a long time. Ahhhhh when it rains it pours that's for damn sure.
> 
> You have hater letters? Pfffft those folks are caaaahhhhhrrrraaazzzy to hate you Wretched lol.



haha yeah thats what i wanna say hey your losing a good friend but the fire is beyond fixing now lol..

being out always sucks have you been scraping your bowls??


----------



## Wretched420 (Oct 6, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Just watching the girl grow and working and cleaning the house i will be living in soon.Other than that been smokeless for a week NOW


yeah your girls look great man can believe how far along she is already!!


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 7, 2009)

dat is one sweet looking female you got there mind.. sooo nice. how long she been in flower now, about two weeks or so? looks great though.
and i def. feel you doob's on no one wanting to hire you for your criminal record, i am right there with you.. all of my shit is dumb ass posession charges, but companies don''t care, i may as well be a convicted serial killer in their eyes. it is kinda depressiing, but i just try to keep on trucking, so to speak.. some times it is easy just to dwell on all of the negatives and forget about what good we have in our lives, whatever that maybe, lol.. oh well... hope everyones days get a little brighter..


----------



## bigbrew (Oct 7, 2009)

Dudes,

I just got a new job even with my possession charge (thats it for my record). Even better yet it is related to security and they ran a background check. I think the key is to find a local business, not a nat'l corp. Small business owners are far less likely to care about simple possession and dont have a corporate policy regarding that issue. Also drug testing is very expensive. I was up front with them regarding my record but I think if you dont say anything and it shows up in the background check ur screwed. But have no fear, somebody out there is willing to hire us stoners!


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 7, 2009)

bigbrew said:


> Dudes,
> 
> I just got a new job even with my possession charge (thats it for my record). Even better yet it is related to security and they ran a background check. I think the key is to find a local business, not a nat'l corp. Small business owners are far less likely to care about simple possession and dont have a corporate policy regarding that issue. Also drug testing is very expensive. I was up front with them regarding my record but I think if you dont say anything and it shows up in the background check ur screwed. But have no fear, somebody out there is willing to hire us stoners!


Try 5 felonies....

Not misdemeanors....


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 7, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> haha yeah thats what i wanna say hey your losing a good friend but the fire is beyond fixing now lol..
> 
> being out always sucks have you been scraping your bowls??


Yeah well they are missin' out on a chill ass friend, their loss not yours. Plus we all still got much love for ya lol.

I had some friends hook it up with roaches and schwaggles, but yeah I've taken some resin hits, icky lol. Not too bad when I chew a piece of watermelon gum while I toke lol.



racerboy71 said:


> dat is one sweet looking female you got there mind.. sooo nice. how long she been in flower now, about two weeks or so? looks great though.
> and i def. feel you doob's on no one wanting to hire you for your criminal record, i am right there with you.. all of my shit is dumb ass posession charges, but companies don''t care, i may as well be a convicted serial killer in their eyes. it is kinda depressiing, but i just try to keep on trucking, so to speak.. some times it is easy just to dwell on all of the negatives and forget about what good we have in our lives, whatever that maybe, lol.. oh well... hope everyones days get a little brighter..


I hear you dude, you should be able to get a job with a misdemeanor though (At least in my state it's a misdemeanor for possession for the most part). I have felony charges, it's a hell of a lot harder when it's felony, especially when it's more than one. Still looking though, I don't give up easily I'm too hard headed lol.

I usually try to keep a positive attitude, it's hard but it's better than having a really negative one. Even then I still slip up and get all negative Nancy style lol, but it's all good, no one's perfect lol.

Good luck on finding a job dude.


----------



## Wretched420 (Oct 7, 2009)

hey doobs your from Hawaii? right? if you are have you smoked or know anyone who has grown Puna Budder?? jw.. if not dont even worry about it lol


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 7, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> hey doobs your from Hawaii? right? if you are have you smoked or know anyone who has grown Puna Budder?? jw.. if not dont even worry about it lol


Haven't lived there in about 15 years, and no I don't know anyone who has grown that strain.

So.... I won't worry about it  lol.


----------



## Wretched420 (Oct 7, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Haven't lived there in about 15 years, and no I don't know anyone who has grown that strain.
> 
> So.... I won't worry about it  lol.


haha lol thats where i thought you stayed hahaha damn w/e where do you stay if you dont mind me asking you always have a different variety of smoke that i hardly see......


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 7, 2009)

Damn!!!!!!!!
I only have 7 inches of space left from the main cola to the light...lol


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 8, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> haha lol thats where i thought you stayed hahaha damn w/e where do you stay if you dont mind me asking you always have a different variety of smoke that i hardly see......


Lol I'll Pm you details, because I'm a paranoid bastard lol, but aren't we all?



Mindmelted said:


> Damn!!!!!!!!
> I only have 7 inches of space left from the main cola to the light...lol


That's what she said lol jk .

Better start tying that gal down, you know you like a lil' bondage action  lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 8, 2009)

So here's an update, no pics sorry guys, still broke lol.

The fruit roll up smelling leafed SC#2 is female , and one of the BG's is also female, the rest haven't sexed yet which generally is a good sign so we shall see. No males yet.... knock on wood lol.

So 2 out of 9 so far .


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 8, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Lol I'll Pm you details, because I'm a paranoid bastard lol, but aren't we all?
> 
> 
> That's what she said lol jk .
> ...


That would not be me 

I got the short end of the stick when it comes to that 

Not sure how to do that with out blocking light for the other bud sites.

Guess i will have to rig up the other tent.
Was not ready to do that until i am out of the place i am in now.


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 8, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> That would not be me
> 
> I got the short end of the stick when it comes to that
> 
> ...


Lol well you're one of the few stoners I know that isn't paranoid  lol.

Guess you're better off busting out the other tent then yeah?

Damn plants are like kids, don't know what to expect  lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 8, 2009)

That's what she said lol jk .
[/QUOTE]

This is the part i was referring too...
You know short end of the stick(dick)


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 8, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> That's what she said lol jk .
> 
> This is the part i was referring too...
> You know short end of the stick(dick)


Lol I kind of figured that's what you meant, wasn't 100% sure though, thanks for confirming lol.

My "stick" is versatile, comes in all shapes, sizes and colors, and it can even comes off lmao .


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 8, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Lol I kind of figured that's what you meant, wasn't 100% sure though, thanks for confirming lol.
> 
> My "stick" is versatile, comes in all shapes, sizes and colors, and it can even comes off lmao .


Kinda thought you did 

I think mine does not work any more 

Glad you got a girl SC#2

Hopefull you will get more...lol


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 8, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Kinda thought you did
> 
> I think mine does not work any more
> 
> ...


Lol well they've got strip clubs to help that lol.

Thanks, yeah still waiting on the others arggg.


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 8, 2009)

Them girls are to expensive for me....lol


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 8, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Them girls are to expensive for me....lol


Yeah plus you never know if you'll get crabs.... in the eye.... Actually happened to a dude here in my state lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 8, 2009)

Crabs with butter,Yummy

Oh,wait you mean the other type of crabs.


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 8, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Crabs with butter,Yummy
> 
> Oh,wait you mean the other type of crabs.


Lol


----------



## Wretched420 (Oct 8, 2009)

hahaha


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 9, 2009)

Some pictures


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 9, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Some pictures


Lookin good as per usual, those trichomes are gonna be high standing ones yum.


----------



## Stgeneziz (Oct 9, 2009)

I love it when it looks like it snowed the night before... (if it snowed THC that is)


----------



## bigbrew (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey mind... I gotta stupid noob DWC q for ya.....In my flower room I run a single 600w HPS. Right now I have 7 medium sized soil plants and 1 5 gallon DWC papaya, and its crowded. I see you getting 5 - 7 z's per crop and was wondering in your opinion as far as yield do you think I am better off with just one plant under my light.

Your sequoia trees have made me reconsider my strategy.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 9, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Lookin good as per usual, those trichomes are gonna be high standing ones yum.


Not to bad so far....


----------



## Wretched420 (Oct 9, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Some pictures


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 9, 2009)

So.... Small update, no pics because I'm a broke bastard.... Still lol.

Due to some changes I'm going to be switching to 12/12 instead of keeping them under 18/6, should be switching on Mon or Tues.


----------



## Stgeneziz (Oct 9, 2009)

never a bad thing........ fun times coming soon. =)


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 10, 2009)

Stgeneziz said:


> never a bad thing........ fun times coming soon. =)


It has it's pros and cons, but yeah I love bloom time, lol who doesn't ?


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 10, 2009)

The AJ in her new grow tent...lol

Dimensions are 36x20x62

And the root square 


PH 5.8

PPM 1400

Res Temp 68

RH 38%

ART 77

GrowTemp 79


----------



## Stgeneziz (Oct 10, 2009)

I have that same effin tent!! Does yours have an elbow inlet sock at the top? does yours point to the front of the tent? Mine does, and it's a pain in the ass... hope you got a better one.. =)


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 10, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> The AJ in her new grow tent...lol
> 
> Dimensions are 36x20x62
> 
> ...


You know that WB last grow was very impressive, but this AJ my god Mind, it's going to be epic lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 10, 2009)

Quick update.

I have 4 females now, another BG and BD showed today, another is about to show (Not sure what it is yet), still under 18/6 too.

4 out of 9 so far .

The rest not sexing yet is a good sign usually, but there's always a chance for a late maturing male . So I'm crossing my fingers for this one lol .


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 10, 2009)

Stgeneziz said:


> I have that same effin tent!! Does yours have an elbow inlet sock at the top? does yours point to the front of the tent? Mine does, and it's a pain in the ass... hope you got a better one.. =)


Same tent.Had no issues with mine.



Doobieus said:


> You know that WB last grow was very impressive, but this AJ my god Mind, it's going to be epic lol.


 
She is getting beastly is she not 

Kick-ass on the girls showing for ya..

But i bet they usually do though...lol


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 10, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Same tent.Had no issues with mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol I only got one woman that shows like that for me, because if any other did.... My girl would obliterate them and me lol. 

Edit: I guess my girl's fine with one other woman showing to me, sweet ole' Mary Jane lol.

Yeah she's getting pretty beastly alright, can't wait for her to swell up and put on some weight lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 10, 2009)

Will be starting beastie blooz this week along with reg humboldt schedule...lol


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 10, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Will be starting beastie blooz this week along with reg humboldt schedule...lol


Sweet, can't wait dude, she's gonna be awesome.


----------



## The Funky Shit (Oct 10, 2009)

AJ LOOKS SICK! Meant in a good way no offence! 
i have learned a lot from both you guys keep it up..hope it works out for you finding a job doob and I'm happy for ya having scored 4/9


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 11, 2009)

The Funky Shit said:


> AJ LOOKS SICK! Meant in a good way no offence!
> i have learned a lot from both you guys keep it up..hope it works out for you finding a job doob and I'm happy for ya having scored 4/9


Welcome to the grow Funky .

Also thanks for the hoping I have got my fingers crossed for a more lucrative and reliable job soon too, and thanks for the positive vibes. That's always awesome from a new comer .


----------



## Wretched420 (Oct 11, 2009)

god damn!!! wtf you feeding that bitch!!!! bro shes huge didnt you plant the beans like not to long ago hahah fuck she is a monster!!!

send me a hp when she's finished haha.

not but really looking good mind props!!


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 11, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> god damn!!! wtf you feeding that bitch!!!! bro shes huge didnt you plant the beans like not to long ago hahah fuck she is a monster!!!
> 
> send me a hp when she's finished haha.
> 
> not but really looking good mind props!!


 
She was a seed on 8/7/2009 

I am using humboldt master A&B Plus sea cal,sea mag,prozyme,ginormous,humboldt roots and FF additives


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 11, 2009)

The Funky Shit said:


> AJ LOOKS SICK! Meant in a good way no offence!
> i have learned a lot from both you guys keep it up..hope it works out for you finding a job doob and I'm happy for ya having scored 4/9


 

Thanks for the props funky....

I have learned a lot myself...


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 11, 2009)

wow MM, your AJ looks amazing, getting alot of trics already. and the roots look like the best ive ever seen. cant wait to see that beauty finished. i really like your setup, very clean.

doobs your plants were lookin great too.. cant imagne how much better there gonna look when you finally get some batteries. what were those white containers you had them in? it looks like milk jugs..


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 11, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> wow MM, your AJ looks amazing, getting alot of trics already. and the roots look like the best ive ever seen. cant wait to see that beauty finished. i really like your setup, very clean.
> 
> doobs your plants were lookin great too.. cant imagne how much better there gonna look when you finally get some batteries. what were those white containers you had them in? it looks like milk jugs..


 
Thanks FS 

I really think the roots are from the ability to keep the res solution at 68 degrees 

She is already bigger than my last grow which was White Berry,I got 7 oz off of her dried


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 11, 2009)

yea i read that before you had the chiller i think you said you got 4ozs from the same plant? 

thats awesome, i never knew about that... deff somethin to keep in mind if i ever go hydro.


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 11, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> doobs your plants were lookin great too.. cant imagne how much better there gonna look when you finally get some batteries. what were those white containers you had them in? it looks like milk jugs..


Thanks for the compliment FS .

The containers are Nestle pure life water jugs. They're actually working a lot better than I had planned, because I can see and monitor root development and water saturation. The big rectangle plastic bin I have them in goes high enough to block a lot of light, the rest of the light is blocked by the canopy so not enough light is hitting the roots to negatively impact them.

As far as pics, I'm going to just take some with my phone. Not the best pics but good enough, don't think it'll take a good shot of the roots though (I take most of my pics in macro or super macro mode), but I'll try.


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 11, 2009)

nice idea using the jugs...


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 11, 2009)

So I did an old trick and put my batteries in the freezer for about 15-20 minutes and got enough of a charge to take 5 really quick pics lol. The 6th pic is taken with the cell phone, sorry for the quality, hopefully you guys can see the triploid traits.

I got a pic of one of the triploid plants that I'm so so hoping are female. They both mostly have three branches (Future bud site) on each node up the main stalks. On top of that one of the triploids topped itself lol.

Not sure if it's genetics/strain specific or what but both triploid plants are SC#2's.

Go figure the two crazy plants aren't even sexed yet lol, just my luck I suppose lol.





































A couple notes on the pics, there's one pic of pistils, the plant that topped itself, those little yellow ball looking things are actually retarded leaves lol. The last pic is the triploid pic, enjoy.

Edit: On the plant that topped itself pic you can actually see the triploid traits on that plant. Just look at the set under where it topped itself, so I guess I got 2 triploid pics, without even knowing it lol.


----------



## Stgeneziz (Oct 11, 2009)

heh, you're right. For second I saw balls and had a small panic attack for you.. jk. lol.

they look great BTW.


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 11, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> nice idea using the jugs...


Thanks FS, I was broke and the local gardening store I use is about an hour away, so I compromised lol.

You know us stoners, always pulling off some ghetto Macguyver shit lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 11, 2009)

Stgeneziz said:


> heh, you're right. For second I saw balls and had a small panic attack for you.. jk. lol.
> 
> they look great BTW.


Lol yeah I did the same thing when I saw that pic, I ran like a bat out of hell to my grow and double checked lol.

Thank St. for the compliment .


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 11, 2009)

yea major growth spurt.... lookin good doob.


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 11, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> yea major growth spurt.... lookin good doob.


Thanks FS, there'll be a bigger growth spurt next pic update. They're going into flower on Mon or Tues .


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 11, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Thanks FS, there'll be a bigger growth spurt next pic update. They're going into flower on Mon or Tues .


 
Looking good Doobs......


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 11, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Looking good Doobs......


Thanks Mind as always .


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 11, 2009)

By the way did you catch anything this weekend?

How'd it go?


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 11, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> By the way did you catch anything this weekend?
> 
> How'd it go?


Hot as Hell.Caught a few small red fish and trout 

Kid wanted to come home and play zombies


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 11, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Hot as Hell.Caught a few small red fish and trout
> 
> Kid wanted to come home and play zombies


Lol kids will be kids.


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 11, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Lol kids will be kids.


Yes they will..

The AJ is really sucking up the solution big time(close to a gallon since yesterday)


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 12, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Yes they will..
> 
> The AJ is really sucking up the solution big time(close to a gallon since yesterday)


She's hungry lol.

So I got an interview in a couple hours .


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 12, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> She's hungry lol.
> 
> So I got an interview in a couple hours .


 
Got my fingers crossed for ya...lol


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 13, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Got my fingers crossed for ya...lol


Lol that interview had to be the most awkward interview I've ever had. I made the manager nervous lol, she kept stumbling on her words. I think she was intimidated by my work history lol.

Anyhow aced the interview to say the least lol, I have orientation tomorrow and on Weds plan my schedule. So I _should _probably start on Thurs.

Sooooo getting some rechargeable batteries w/ a charging unit with my first check lol.

So your finger crossing must've worked lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 13, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Lol that interview had to be the most awkward interview I've ever had. I made the manager nervous lol, she kept stumbling on her words. I think she was intimidated by my work history lol.
> 
> Anyhow aced the interview to say the least lol, I have orientation tomorrow and on Weds plan my schedule. So I _should _probably start on Thurs.
> 
> ...


 
Hell yeah....lol

See that phone call did work 

Happy as a pig in shit that it worked out for ya...


----------



## bigbrew (Oct 13, 2009)

Congrats on gettin some work....So in your work history and skills, surely you listed: highly skilled at growing stuff, and got a little bump up on the starting wage?


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 13, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Hell yeah....lol
> 
> See that phone call did work
> 
> Happy as a pig in shit that it worked out for ya...


Lol must have lol, thanks Mind .

I'm happy like a fat woman chasing a sandwich lols.



bigbrew said:


> Congrats on gettin some work....So in your work history and skills, surely you listed: highly skilled at growing stuff, and got a little bump up on the starting wage?


Lol no didn't list that lol, that'd be really funny to put on an app though lol.

Also thanks for the congrats BB .


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 13, 2009)

More pictures


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 13, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> More pictures


Lol dude she's getting HUGE lol, that tent is going to be packed lol.

Good stuff Mind .


----------



## Stgeneziz (Oct 14, 2009)

Big Congrats Doobs!! It's a great feeling to know you'll have a steady income...

*Mind.*what can I say..... *that plant's fuckin sick!!.*
I guess that about sums it up.


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 14, 2009)

Stgeneziz said:


> Big Congrats Doobs!! It's a great feeling to know you'll have a steady income...
> 
> *Mind.*what can I say..... *that plant's fuckin sick!!.*
> I guess that about sums it up.


I got hired kind of....

Went to orientation and they wouldn't take my ID (Lost my DL and dont have money to get a state ID or another DL at the moment), even though it was military and the SSN matched both on that card as well as my SSN card. Called the manager who hired me (Orientation was held at a store about 60 miles away) and she was pissed that the other managers at the other store wouldn't take it. So as of right now I am waiting for her to call me back because she called her boss to see if there's was anything she could do. Guess I got on her good side already lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 14, 2009)

Stgeneziz said:


> Big Congrats Doobs!! It's a great feeling to know you'll have a steady income...
> 
> *Mind.*what can I say..... *that plant's fuckin sick!!.*
> I guess that about sums it up.


 

She is getting rather large.



Doobieus said:


> I got hired kind of....
> 
> Went to orientation and they wouldn't take my ID (Lost my DL and dont have money to get a state ID or another DL at the moment), even though it was military and the SSN matched both on that card as well as my SSN card. Called the manager who hired me (Orientation was held at a store about 60 miles away) and she was pissed that the other managers at the other store wouldn't take it. So as of right now I am waiting for her to call me back because she called her boss to see if there's was anything she could do. Guess I got on her good side already lol.


 
Good for you doobs.I am so stoked that you got a job..

And the tent is going to be packed....


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 14, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> She is getting rather large.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kind of got a job, still waiting on my manager to call me back. The other managers wouldn't let me even go into the orientation because of the ID thing. So just waiting in limbo at the moment.

Just got done unlocking the car.... from the outside. Girl got em' locked in lol.


----------



## Stgeneziz (Oct 14, 2009)

you know, I neva understood how the government charges you for a legal I.D.!! that's kinda fucked up... If it's required, you should be able to somehow get one for free.. no?


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 14, 2009)

Stgeneziz said:


> you know, I neva understood how the government charges you for a legal I.D.!! that's kinda fucked up... If it's required, you should be able to somehow get one for free.. no?


Yeah true that St. I'm totally with you on that.

I'll figure things out, I always manage to pull my ass out of the fire (Knock on wood lol).


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 14, 2009)

By the way guys, the babies first day in bloom is today.

Only like 60-80 more to go lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 14, 2009)

I think the AJ is going to be a 11-12 weeker...lol


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 14, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> I think the AJ is going to be a 11-12 weeker...lol


If not 14 or longer lol.

You never know with those Sativas lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 14, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> If not 14 or longer lol.
> 
> You never know with those Sativas lol.


Yeah i know...


She is going to be monster when she is done....

I think i will beat my record of 7oz


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm pretty sure you will beat it too lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 14, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> I'm pretty sure you will beat it too lol.


How is everything going on the home front and with Doobs2


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 14, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> How is everything going on the home front and with Doobs2


Eh it goes, a bit better but still a lil' eh lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 17, 2009)

Okay a couple updates with the grow and the life lol.

Let's start with life first, well apparently I impressed the hell out of my actual manager lol. She tried fighting for me to get a job with those other bitches from orientation, when she couldn't do anymore with that, she loaned me 20 bucks to get my ID and to have enough gas to make it to another orientation . Still have to deal with the uber cunts from hell  but it's cool, at least it's a one time thing lol.

As far as getting the ID.... Well let's just say mt girl and I were looked at by the whole MVD like we were from another galaxy  lol. A little white chick and a little asian chick as a lesbian couple is apparently something to gawk at in a redneck hillbilly ass mormon mountain town  lol. Interesting experience none the less  lol.

Now onto the grow....

Yanked 2 confirmed males , and took some pics of thier size. The size comparison is a 28 inch monitor. 

There's still 1 BD and 1 BG sexing, the rest are all females .

I also made a mistake lol I have 10 plants instead of 9, my bad  lol.

So.... So far there's 6 confirmed females, 2 unsexed and 2 males. Pretty stoked I broke the 50% mark for females .

I only took pics of the males, but I'll take some pics of the rest in a couple days or so hopefully, definitely before I start my job next week or so .

I also took a picture of an AWESOME sunset while it was raining, thought I'd share it with you guys .



















Enjoy the pics lol.



Edit: Forgot to add one of the males is the triploid that topped itself, gonna take a picture of that too. The other triploid is female.

Edit again: Had to photoshop the pics because my browser bookmarks had state specific information and well I'm a paranoid stoner lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 17, 2009)

Here's 3 more pics for you guys.


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 17, 2009)

lookin good there doobs...


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 17, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> lookin good there doobs...


Thanks FS, I guess they're looking alright aside from the stretchers screwing up my canopy lol, but I think they may have more Sativa traits.


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 17, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Okay a couple updates with the grow and the life lol.
> 
> Let's start with life first, well apparently I impressed the hell out of my actual manager lol. She tried fighting for me to get a job with those other bitches from orientation, when she couldn't do anymore with that, she loaned me 20 bucks to get my ID and to have enough gas to make it to another orientation . Still have to deal with the uber cunts from hell  but it's cool, at least it's a one time thing lol.
> 
> ...


 
Good going Doobs.And i would have loved to have been there with my bro.
We could have had a ball with them mormons....

Good % of females i see...

Looking good,can't wait to see them starting getting fat...

Been busting ass at the house,my bro should be all settle by monday in his part of the house.Then i can start on mine...

The AJ is getting be a monster....


----------



## websluef (Oct 18, 2009)

Beautiful. How do you keep the temps in your res so low


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 18, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Good going Doobs.And i would have loved to have been there with my bro.
> We could have had a ball with them mormons....
> 
> Good % of females i see...
> ...


Thanks Mind lol, oh yeah trust me we know how to make folks uncomfortable and squirm  lol.

I can't wait either, because the sooner those get done the sooner I can move again lol.

Nice Mind!! Glad to hear you got that done, bet your bro's thankful and happy.

Can't wait to see some new pics of the AJ bet she's blowing up dude lol.

Also the fem/male ratio is 7 fems/3 males out of 10 plants, 70% not bad at all .


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 18, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Thanks Mind lol, oh yeah trust me we know how to make folks uncomfortable and squirm  lol.
> 
> I can't wait either, because the sooner those get done the sooner I can move again lol.
> 
> ...


Damn good girl,you got that magic touch(I bet Doobs2 says that all the time)

Yeah he is stoked,and i will get some updated pics soon.

We got us a cool front down here..lol

How is the weather there...lol


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 18, 2009)

websluef said:


> Beautiful. How do you keep the temps in your res so low


I use a ice probe nano-chiller


----------



## Stgeneziz (Oct 18, 2009)

This cool front has made my weekend!! it's soo nice to open the windows and not feel like you're on merury!!


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 18, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Damn good girl,you got that magic touch(I bet Doobs2 says that all the time)
> 
> Yeah he is stoked,and i will get some updated pics soon.
> 
> ...


Lol she sure does .

The weather out here is cold, in the afternoon-evening time it gets warm for a couple hours. As soon as the sun sets it starts getting cold quick, cold to the point of having to turn the space heater on, since we still don't have propane lol. My girl (Doobs2 lol) has been having frost on the windshield of the car for about 3-4 days now when she leaves for work.

So yeah when it's not the warm time of the day, it's so cold nipples could cut through diamonds lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 18, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Lol she sure does .
> 
> The weather out here is cold, in the afternoon-evening time it gets warm for a couple hours. As soon as the sun sets it starts getting cold quick, cold to the point of having to turn the space heater on, since we still don't have propane lol. My girl (Doobs2 lol) has been having frost on the windshield of the car for about 3-4 days now when she leaves for work.
> 
> So yeah when it's not the warm time of the day, it's so cold nipples could cut through diamonds lol.


Cold hard Nipples...

Now that hurts a little...lol


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 18, 2009)

A few pictures...lol


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 18, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Cold hard Nipples...
> 
> Now that hurts a little...lol


You're tellin me lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 18, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> A few pictures...lol


Pardon my French but holy fuck Mind lol.

You weren't kidding when you said she's getting to be a monster!!

She's lookin' damn nice, can't wait to see harvest pics, sooooo far away lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 18, 2009)

Some more pictures....


----------



## Stgeneziz (Oct 18, 2009)

can't deny it. when it's done right, look at the results! Good job bro.

here's a peek at my tent.. does this look like yours? the first pic is now, and the other about 2 weeks ago...


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 18, 2009)

Stgeneziz said:


> can't deny it. when it's done right, look at the results! Good job bro.
> 
> here's a peek at my tent.. does this look like yours? the first pic is now, and the other about 2 weeks ago...


Looking good bro....

We have the same style tent...


----------



## Stgeneziz (Oct 18, 2009)

best 75$ dollars my GF ever spent. IMO.


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 18, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Some more pictures....


Seeing all those trichomes is painful lol, been low lately and still haven't gotten around to getting my MMJ card, not enough money lol.

I've had friends knock me down buds and stuff but it's still a far stretch from what I normally smoke lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 18, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Seeing all those trichomes is painful lol, been low lately and still haven't gotten around to getting my MMJ card, not enough money lol.
> 
> I've had friends knock me down buds and stuff but it's still a far stretch from what I normally smoke lol.


I feel your pain Doobs....lol

Been out of WB for a few weeks now and all i can find is bunk


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 18, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> I feel your pain Doobs....lol
> 
> Been out of WB for a few weeks now and all i can find is bunk


Yeah so since after this grow I'm moving again, I'm going to definitely save up extra cash for the move so I can account for supplies to build a Veg, Clone, Bloom, A hydro system and Breeding room. Needless to say I'm going to have to save up a lot lol. Anyhow point to all of that is that I'll be able to keep a good cycle going so I don't ever have to go through this again for awhile lol.

Oh and on a random note the triploid has a flat main stalk, I'll take a pic at some point lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 18, 2009)

Sounds like a good plan...lol
How long off is the move going to be...lol


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 18, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Sounds like a good plan...lol
> How long off is the move going to be...lol


Hopefully before January 1st lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 18, 2009)

That is when i am shooting for...lol


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 18, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> That is when i am shooting for...lol


Lol great minds think alike lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 19, 2009)

So one of the BG's started with a pistil and then this morning I went and looked and yeah like 2 or 3 pistils and a bunch of clusters of balls. I'm thinking maybe a male hermie, considering there were way more balls than pistils for sure.

So I chopped it down, so.... 6 definite females, still a 60% ratio which is great.

I also managed to get one female off of all 3 strains, 2 SC#2's, 3 BG's and 1 BD.

I'm actually kind of happy the 7th one was a male hermie, because now that I have 6 they can have a little more room to breathe and grow.


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 19, 2009)

Good news Doobs....lol

Damn hermie...lol

Now they can have room to breath..lol


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 19, 2009)

...burn, hermies, burn...


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 19, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Good news Doobs....lol
> 
> Damn hermie...lol
> 
> Now they can have room to breath..lol


Lol thanks Mind and yeah they've got more room now.



floridasucks said:


> ...burn, hermies, burn...


True that FS lol.

Lol I saw burn hermies burn and thought hermie inferno lol like the song burn baby burn disco inferno lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey Doobs how is work going...lol


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 21, 2009)

Picture i took this morning


----------



## SLaGG3R (Oct 21, 2009)

Looking good mind!


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 21, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Hey Doobs how is work going...lol


Lol went to orientation again, had a different set of managers this time, but these two loved the shit out of me lol. Haven't started yet, getting my schedule today in a couple hours or so.



Mindmelted said:


> Picture i took this morning


Looking great as always Mind, she's finally filling in but she's still got sooo long to go lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 21, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Lol went to orientation again, had a different set of managers this time, but these two loved the shit out of me lol. Haven't started yet, getting my schedule today in a couple hours or so.
> 
> 
> Looking great as always Mind, she's finally filling in but she's still got sooo long to go lol.


Whats not to love about ya...

And yeah she has a long,long way to go yet....lol

But she is getting very beastly...lol


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 21, 2009)

SLaGG3R said:


> Looking good mind!


Thanks for the props...

She is only in week 5 of flowering


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 21, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Whats not to love about ya...
> 
> And yeah she has a long,long way to go yet....lol
> 
> But she is getting very beastly...lol


Lol oh I can name off a couple things not to love about me lol, I'm sure Doobs2 would have a nice list too lol.

So I start tomorrow, lol wish me luck. I probably won't come on as often in the evenings, because I took an evening schedule.


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah...But i bet she has more good things to say then bad..lol

Good luck with work and keep in touch...lol


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 21, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Yeah...But i bet she has more good things to say then bad..lol
> 
> Good luck with work and keep in touch...lol


Lol depends on what day it is and how bad I've pissed her off that day lol.

Thanks dude and will do.


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 21, 2009)

Stoned so here are some more pictures....


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 21, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Stoned so here are some more pictures....


Yeah she sure is beastly dude, looks like someone's gonna have themselves a nice hefty harvest lol.

My gals have been in for a week today, they're just starting to develop.

Anyhow she's a beauty Mind, and gotta go cook dinner lol.

Edit: Those trichomes look better and better every time, how're you liking Humboldt?


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 22, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Yeah she sure is beastly dude, looks like someone's gonna have themselves a nice hefty harvest lol.
> 
> My gals have been in for a week today, they're just starting to develop.
> 
> ...


Thanks Doobs 

The humboldt nutes seem to be kicking ass 

Hope you and Doobs2 have a nice day...lol


----------



## bigbrew (Oct 22, 2009)

Lol... Looks like a 6 plant garden, hard to believe its only one...

Hey Mind, I took your advice and got the coolworks chiller, do you mind if I ask a couple questions? 

Do you have any tips on installing it, did you have any leaking issues? I have a 5 gallon bucket Im gonna put it in, should I just leave it on full power, you mentioned it kept your res at 63, so no danger of getting too cold right? Also, do you you have anything blocking the roots from touching the probe, or is there any worry of roots being damaged by touching it? 

Thanks


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 22, 2009)

bigbrew said:


> Lol... Looks like a 6 plant garden, hard to believe its only one...
> 
> Hey Mind, I took your advice and got the coolworks chiller, do you mind if I ask a couple questions?
> 
> ...


Hey bigbrew

I had no issues with the install and no leaks.My roots touch the probe and seems not to have a negative effects.
And using a 5 gallon you should be fine running it full power.


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 22, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Thanks Doobs
> 
> The humboldt nutes seem to be kicking ass
> 
> Hope you and Doobs2 have a nice day...lol


Gotta make this quick, lol no problem and glad that the nutes are working well for you.

Got about 10-15 mins before work.


----------



## bigbrew (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks man.

Do you think you will break your 7 oz mark from last grow?


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 22, 2009)

bigbrew said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> Do you think you will break your 7 oz mark from last grow?


I think so


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 23, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> I think so


If you do you should be over the gram per watt mark, around 1.2 actually lol.

Well just the 250 not including the supplement lighting but shhh it doesn't count lol.


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 23, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> If you do you should be over the gram per watt mark, around 1.2 actually lol.
> 
> Well just the 250 not including the supplement lighting but shhh it doesn't count lol.


10 3/4 ounces would probably be the best harvest in the history of 250 watters I would be extremely impressed. That thing is a monster though mind, nice work

Got any new pics doobs? Your plants too have gotten much bigger since i saw them last

Keep up the great work you two


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 23, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> If you do you should be over the gram per watt mark, around 1.2 actually lol.
> 
> Well just the 250 not including the supplement lighting but shhh it doesn't count lol.


Now that would be something to aim for....lol





tom__420 said:


> 10 3/4 ounces would probably be the best harvest in the history of 250 watters I would be extremely impressed. That thing is a monster though mind, nice work
> 
> Got any new pics doobs? Your plants too have gotten much bigger since i saw them last
> 
> Keep up the great work you two


 
And thanks T420

I hope the monster will produce more than my last grow....


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 23, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> 10 3/4 ounces would probably be the best harvest in the history of 250 watters I would be extremely impressed. That thing is a monster though mind, nice work
> 
> Got any new pics doobs? Your plants too have gotten much bigger since i saw them last
> 
> Keep up the great work you two


Thanks for the compliments Tom, good to see you make an appearance lol.

Yeah I'll get some pics up soon here Tom, it's been awhile but I got batteries yay . I'll try to get some pics up before I go to work because they turn off before I get home. If not today then my next day off.



Mindmelted said:


> Now that would be something to aim for....lol


Hell yeah dude I bet you'll do it .


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 23, 2009)

Starting to get frosty....

What should i use to tie the branches with(have not had to do that until now)

Some of the branches bent really bad when i took her out to change the res.
None of the branches broke,but sure where close to doing so.


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 24, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Starting to get frosty....
> 
> What should i use to tie the branches with(have not had to do that until now)
> 
> ...


Twist ties or pipe cleaners or plastic coated wire.

The plastic coated wire would probably be your best bet, the other two have a tendency to cut into branches when they out grow.

Looking great as always, I gotta get some pics up, I got today off yay. She sure is getting frosty, yum.


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 24, 2009)

Update finally  lol.

All gals are doing well and are starting to fill in, even the stretchers , I definitely think I may have a couple 12-14 weekers  in there and some 10-12 weekers, we shall see.

They have been in flower for 10 days now, not too bad for 10 days of development really .

The tallest plant is about 3 ft high if not bigger, I tried getting a bird's eye pic but yeah.... kind of short sorry lol.

I can't wait for them to start filling in a fattening up, the only time I like my girls to fatten up  lol.

I also tried getting a pic of the triploid's flat stem, don't know if the pics will help but hopefully  lol. The bud formation is developing very differently from the others, the main tops on the other plants look more cone like, but the triploid looks as if it's growing oval-ish . The triploid also has 3-4 branches/buds on each node I think she will be a nice yielder but as far as potency and taste I don't know yet .

They look bare at the moment, but I can see these gals filling in very well and giving me some baseball bat buds  lol.

The best part is I think I got the same pheno/geno of BD I got before, the grapey one  and I have different phenos/genos of the other plants as well. The short triploid and the lanky tall ass plant are both SC#2's, purdy cool .

Sorry about the rambling guys kind of really REALLY stoned, friend hooked it up and I've been out for awhile now lol, so I'm a bit out there .





































Enjoy.

Edit: The 3rd pic you can actually see the top of the triploid, the triploid is the one on the lower left of the pic and the one that is clearly different than the others lol.

The 4th pic is the top of the SC#2 that's lanky, the tallest one.

The 5th and 6th pic are of the flat stem, you can also see 4 fan leaf stems with 4 buds forming there.

Edit Again: Lol don't mind the funky ass colors on some of those pics, they're the result of the flash from the camera mixing with light from the HPS.


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 24, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Update finally  lol.
> 
> All gals are doing well and are starting to fill in, even the stretchers , I definitely think I may have a couple 12-14 weekers  in there and some 10-12 weekers, we shall see.
> 
> ...


 
Looing good Doobs.....

Looks like you are going to have a couple of beastly girls....

Nice and healthy looking though...lol

I finally found some  weed myself..lol


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 24, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Looing good Doobs.....
> 
> Looks like you are going to have a couple of beastly girls....
> 
> ...


Lol thanks Mind, glad you found some herb too.


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 24, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Lol thanks Mind, glad you found some herb too.


 
Stoned to the bone...lol


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 25, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Stoned to the bone...lol


Is *always *a great thing lol .


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 28, 2009)

Update, they're at 2 weeks today.

No issues, they're still doing well, and I'm still waiting lol.

Got some pics for you guys, you can definitely see the difference in bud development between the triploid and regular growing plants.

Pic 1 is all of them together.
Pic 2 is a bird's eye as best as my short ass could lol.
Pic 3 is the top of the tall lanky ass SC#2.
Pic 4 shows a bud with regular development.
Pic 5 shows the triploid bud development.
Pic 6 just some random shot under the canopy lol.





































There you go guys enjoy.


----------



## Stgeneziz (Oct 28, 2009)

Looking good doobs. Only a long time to go!! jk. That first pic looks like my signal bar on my Iphone! lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 28, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Update, they're at 2 weeks today.
> 
> No issues, they're still doing well, and I'm still waiting lol.
> 
> ...


Looking good Doobs 

That SC#2 is tall 

You are going to have a good harvest i think


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 28, 2009)

AJ Pics

PH 5.8
PPM 1500
TEMP 79
RES 68 
RH 38%


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 28, 2009)

More pics.....


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 29, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Looking good Doobs
> 
> That SC#2 is tall
> 
> You are going to have a good harvest i think


Yeah that SC#2 has been stretching since forever, I mean my HPS is like an inch above the damn top lol.

They're filling in well, so I think you're right about a good harvest lol, having the additive nutes through all of bloom this time helps too .

Speaking of harvests....

My buddy got his outdoor harvest stolen, it was pounds of herb dude, about 35k worth (If you were to convert it to street value). Guess I won't get a knock down for awhile, ugh I dislike thieves so fucking much. Don't know if they got his lights too but it was more than one person, and there was only one group of people that were acting shady and it was these mexican dudes putting up a new fence because his landlord wanted to put up a new fence, so it wasn't even his choice. Still got to figure out what happened fully, Doobs2 talked to him but I was at work and got off way too late. RAWR!!

Sorry guys but pot thieves are cave dwelling ass hat pieces of shit that should be hung, stabbed in the eye, set on fire, and pissed on by a dog. I had to vent lol, I'm better now. I'm not trying to wish bad on them, but I really hope karma fucks them in the ass.... HARD.


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 29, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> AJ Pics
> 
> PH 5.8
> PPM 1500
> ...


Mmmmm she's not even close to done and I'm salivating over her lol. She's getting super monsterous Mind, nice gal .



Mindmelted said:


> More pics.....


Yummy dude, I know three happy tokers that are gonna have a blast and some variety later on this year or possibly next  lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 29, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Mmmmm she's not even close to done and I'm salivating over her lol. She's getting super monsterous Mind, nice gal .
> 
> 
> Yummy dude, I know three happy tokers that are gonna have a blast and some variety later on this year or possibly next  lol.


 

Thats for sure......

And that sucks about your friends shit...


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 29, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Thats for sure......
> 
> And that sucks about your friends shit...


Thought you'd like that comment lol.

Yes it does suck, sucks worse for him though.

Okay gotta get ready for work .


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 30, 2009)

Stgeneziz said:


> Looking good doobs. Only a long time to go!! jk. That first pic looks like my signal bar on my Iphone! lol.


Lol thanks dude, totally missed your post there St, my bad .

Yeah the canopy is friggin' retarded as hell this go around, but they're healthy, guess that's all I can ask for  lol.


----------



## Stgeneziz (Oct 30, 2009)

No prob. lol. I agree. They look great, I've never had a plant yet with no battle scars from my abusive nute schedule... lol. So your pretty green girls are a sight for sore eyes..


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 30, 2009)

Stgeneziz said:


> No prob. lol. I agree. They look great, I've never had a plant yet with no battle scars from my abusive nute schedule... lol. So your pretty green girls are a sight for sore eyes..


Correction St, a sight for stoned eyes lol jk.


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 31, 2009)

So went and checked on the gals today and trichomes are starting to form, maybe they were before but I just hadn't noticed lol. Eh who knows, anyway week 3 pics should hopefully have some noticeable trichomes for you all to see.


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey Doobs,
Hope you and Doobs2 had a good halloween...lol
Mine was alright,had to go to the er sunday.
I was breaking down a table with my hand axe and slipped and caught myself in the nuts with it...ouch...lol

I was pissing blood and my right jewel looks like someone played punching bag with it 
All black and blue and Fucking hurts..

Anyway thats my venting,will post more pics later this week...lol


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 2, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Hey Doobs,
> Hope you and Doobs2 had a good halloween...lol
> Mine was alright,had to go to the er sunday.
> I was breaking down a table with my hand axe and slipped and caught myself in the nuts with it...ouch...lol
> ...


holy crap! haha thats a bad one.


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 2, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> holy crap! haha thats a bad one.


Yes it was...lol
I am lucky the axe was dull...


----------



## Stgeneziz (Nov 2, 2009)

I will never sharpen my axe again. or my machete!!!


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 2, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Hey Doobs,
> Hope you and Doobs2 had a good halloween...lol
> Mine was alright,had to go to the er sunday.
> I was breaking down a table with my hand axe and slipped and caught myself in the nuts with it...ouch...lol
> ...


Dude holy shit lol, that made Doobs2 and I cringe lol and we don't even have nuts lol. God damn Mind lol, hope you get better.


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 3, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Dude holy shit lol, that made Doobs2 and I cringe lol and we don't even have nuts lol. God damn Mind lol, hope you get better.


Thanks Doobs and Doobs2...

Hurts like hell at the moment and hard to walk..lol


----------



## bigbrew (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey mind, please promise us pics only of the nugs and not the nuts????


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 3, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Thanks Doobs and Doobs2...
> 
> Hurts like hell at the moment and hard to walk..lol


Lol no problem Mind lol, damn you did a doosie this time lol.



bigbrew said:


> Hey mind, please promise us pics only of the nugs and not the nuts????


Lol yeah I'm with bigbrew on this one, no nut shots lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 4, 2009)

bigbrew said:


> Hey mind, please promise us pics only of the nugs and not the nuts????


But they look like rotten walnuts..


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 4, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> But they look like rotten walnuts..


ahhh..


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 4, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> But they look like rotten walnuts..


Lol ewww lol .


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 4, 2009)

Nug not nut pics.....


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 4, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Nug not nut pics.....


Lol looking good Mind, what week in flower are they at now?

I suck at keeping track of time lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 4, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Lol looking good Mind, what week in flower are they at now?
> 
> I suck at keeping track of time lol.


Starting week 7

My camera does not have a microscopic feature,that is why no nut pics...


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 4, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Starting week 7
> 
> My camera does not have a microscopic feature,that is why no nut pics...


Lol well I think Big and I are very thankful for your camera not having that feature then lol .

I'll have an update later on today lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 4, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Lol well I think Big and I are very thankful for your camera not having that feature then lol .
> 
> I'll have an update later on today lol.


I just wanna share my pain...


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 4, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> I just wanna share my pain...


Lol I'm sure lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 4, 2009)

Not too much to update, they're 3 weeks into bloom, starting the 4th week today.

All are healthy lol, that's all I can ask for, they're also starting to swell.













Enjoy the pics lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 7, 2009)

Nice and healthy looking for sure..lol
Will post some updates in a few days...lol


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 7, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Nice and healthy looking for sure..lol
> Will post some updates in a few days...lol


Thanks Mind .

I'll be looking for a sexy ass update, I like your gal lol , she's one fat ass hottie lol.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 8, 2009)

man.. they both look wonderfull ... the buds, not the balls.. lol.. i really feel for you mind.. i have a vericel in my left nad and it hurts me alot of the time and is usually nice and swollen, but i am to chicken to have a ball operation, lol... hope they heal up nicely... that just friggin hurts thinking about it... ouccchhhhhhhhhh...
the nugs do look great though... i love when the leaves get all covered in trics as well.. looks soo yummy.. how much longer do you think that you are gonna have with them? the apple jack is jack herer and white widow? sounds like a nice strain.. can't wait for a smoke report from them, but i don't c how they couldn't smoke nicely...
oh well... keep it the great work..


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 8, 2009)

racerboy71 said:


> man.. they both look wonderfull ... the buds, not the balls.. lol.. i really feel for you mind.. i have a vericel in my left nad and it hurts me alot of the time and is usually nice and swollen, but i am to chicken to have a ball operation, lol... hope they heal up nicely... that just friggin hurts thinking about it... ouccchhhhhhhhhh...
> the nugs do look great though... i love when the leaves get all covered in trics as well.. looks soo yummy.. how much longer do you think that you are gonna have with them? the apple jack is jack herer and white widow? sounds like a nice strain.. can't wait for a smoke report from them, but i don't c how they couldn't smoke nicely...
> oh well... keep it the great work..


Wow.... it's post like these that make me happy to be female lol .

Thanks Racer .

Mind can grow some beasts, love his grows so much. This is the second I've seen and he continues to make my jaw drop. I love my soil/coco but damn hydro is really impressive. Think I'll give it a go when I move hopefully.


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 8, 2009)

racerboy71 said:


> man.. they both look wonderfull ... the buds, not the balls.. lol.. i really feel for you mind.. i have a vericel in my left nad and it hurts me alot of the time and is usually nice and swollen, but i am to chicken to have a ball operation, lol... hope they heal up nicely... that just friggin hurts thinking about it... ouccchhhhhhhhhh...
> the nugs do look great though... i love when the leaves get all covered in trics as well.. looks soo yummy.. how much longer do you think that you are gonna have with them? the apple jack is jack herer and white widow? sounds like a nice strain.. can't wait for a smoke report from them, but i don't c how they couldn't smoke nicely...
> oh well... keep it the great work..


Thanks for the comps racer 
The nugs are looking good and the nuts are getting better 
She starts week 8 tomorrow,but i think she will be a 11-13 weeker







Doobieus said:


> Wow.... it's post like these that make me happy to be female lol .
> 
> Thanks Racer .
> 
> Mind can grow some beasts, love his grows so much. This is the second I've seen and he continues to make my jaw drop. I love my soil/coco but damn hydro is really impressive. Think I'll give it a go when I move hopefully.


It would make me glad to be a female 2 

And Doobs i think you would do just as well as me if not better at hydro


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 8, 2009)

i have to say that minds dwc grows are the bombdiggitty.. i so love the results that he gets with this method of growing.. i would love to give it a try, but i still want to get the basics down before i attempt something like this.
that is a long time to flower ehh, must have quite a bit of sativa in her.. i do love a good sativa though, and we all know that good things come to those who wait..
glad to hear that you are healing up nicely though.. i can't even imagine the pain.. be careful for god's sake.. i am glad that your axe was dull.. i just went out to my tool shed and swung every axe at the cement ground three times to dull them down.. not really, but sounds like a good idea, lol.. glad to hear all is well though


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 9, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> It would make me glad to be a female 2
> 
> And Doobs i think you would do just as well as me if not better at hydro


Lol .

I dunno Mind you set that bar pretty damn high lol, we'll see lol

.


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 9, 2009)

Appy Jack Update...


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 9, 2009)

More Pics...


----------



## Stgeneziz (Nov 9, 2009)

that main cola is ridiculous! seriously tho.


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 9, 2009)

Stgeneziz said:


> that main cola is ridiculous! seriously tho.


It is that...

Thanks for the props...


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 9, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Appy Jack Update...


Hmmm Deja Vu  lol.

Bet you know my reply too  lol.



Mindmelted said:


> More Pics...


So damn nice, I just want to be able to reach into the pics and smell it  lol.


----------



## McFunk (Nov 12, 2009)

Damned impressive, Meltedmind. 

Gonna' stick around 'till the end, man!


WOW!






LOVE
*McFunk*


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 12, 2009)

McFunk said:


> Damned impressive, Meltedmind.
> 
> Gonna' stick around 'till the end, man!
> 
> ...


Thanks Mcfunk....

Just trying to do my part...


----------



## tom__420 (Nov 26, 2009)

Any updates you two?


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 26, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Any updates you two?


Next day or 2


----------



## tom__420 (Nov 26, 2009)

Sounds good I'll be looking forward to it


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 26, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Sounds good I'll be looking forward to it


Happy Thankgiving by the way...


----------



## tom__420 (Nov 26, 2009)

Yeah you too man, one of the best holidays for a stoner
I am stuffed!


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 26, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Yeah you too man, one of the best holidays for a stoner
> I am stuffed!


Yeah,I feel like a Turkey.....


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 27, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Any updates you two?


Next day off.... Hopefully....

Black Friday is tomorrow.... 

Work should be fun.... 

Note the sarcasm .

You'd think folks would be too damn stuffed with turkey and too bad off financially because of this damn recession to go out and buy buy buy. Bet you guys never thought you'd see a woman say that lol jk .

Damn working for The Man , under his thumb, arrrrrggggg .

Sorry for bitching lol and wish me luck.


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 27, 2009)

Apple Jack wk 9......


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 27, 2009)

9 week Apple Jack.....


----------



## tom__420 (Nov 27, 2009)

That is going to be an excellent harvest MM
Sticky, frosty huge nugs. Something to be proud of dude for real
That top cola is the biggest bud I have ever seen under a 250 watt
Puts any of the buds I have grown under my 400w to shame


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 27, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> That is going to be an excellent harvest MM
> Sticky, frosty huge nugs. Something to be proud of dude for real
> That top cola is the biggest bud I have ever seen under a 250 watt
> Puts any of the buds I have grown under my 400w to shame


Thanks tom_420 that is a great compliment

I think the humboldt nutes had a little to do with it and the new bulb....


----------



## Wretched420 (Nov 27, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Thanks tom_420 that is a great compliment
> 
> I think the humboldt nutes had a little to do with it and the new bulb....


hell yeah putting fools to shame lol nah for reals mind gots the "250w hydro" down  pumping out fatties


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 27, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> hell yeah putting fools to shame lol nah for reals mind gots the "250w hydro" down  pumping out fatties


Thanks W420...

I see you have some drama going on in another thread...


----------



## Wretched420 (Nov 27, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Thanks W420...
> 
> I see you have some drama going on in another thread...


hey i got bored lol...nah just dont like hearing lies or bs.. but its always two stories lol


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 27, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> hey i got bored lol...nah just dont like hearing lies or bs.. but its always two stories lol


Yeah..You gotta wade through the BS here..


----------



## Stgeneziz (Nov 27, 2009)

Wow, it's been 2 weeks you guyz! Those girls have got to be gettin fat.


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 27, 2009)

Stgeneziz said:


> Wow, it's been 2 weeks you guyz! Those girls have got to be gettin fat.


My updates pics are on page 35....


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 27, 2009)

Stgeneziz said:


> Wow, it's been 2 weeks you guyz! Those girls have got to be gettin fat.


Kind of.... Had to pick at the gals lol.... Yeah.... You'll see it on the next update lol....


----------



## Stgeneziz (Nov 28, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> My updates pics are on page 35....


Indeed they are, I dunno how that happened. lol. That AJ looks great, the best part is that middle cola! How'd that thing get soo effin tall!!



Doobieus said:


> Kind of.... Had to pick at the gals lol.... Yeah.... You'll see it on the next update lol....


hey, we all have needs. lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 28, 2009)

Stgeneziz said:


> Indeed they are, I dunno how that happened. lol. That AJ looks great, the best part is that middle cola! How'd that thing get soo effin tall!!
> 
> 
> It just bitch slapped the side colas and took all the light....


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 28, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> It just bitch slapped the side colas and took all the light....


Lol Bitch slapped DOWWWWWWWWWWN!!


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 28, 2009)

Lol here's an update, and yeah St. we sure do all have needs lol.











































Enjoy.


----------



## tom__420 (Nov 28, 2009)

Looking great there also Doobs another huge bud update. I like the last three pics...
water + nutes = Roo&#1071; bong rips? Lol doing great, keep it up


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 28, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Looking great there also Doobs another huge bud update. I like the last three pics...
> water + nutes = Roo&#1071; bong rips? Lol doing great, keep it up


Lol thanks Tom lol, yeah I just chose 3 pics for size comparison lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 28, 2009)

Here is a good saying i heard today....lol

Calling a illegal alien a undocumented worker is like calling a drug dealer a unlicensed pharmacist.....


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 28, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Here is a good saying i heard today....lol
> 
> Calling a illegal alien a undocumented worker is like calling a drug dealer a unlicensed pharmacist.....


Lol for some reason I think I've heard this before  lol.


----------



## Yaboii (Dec 1, 2009)

That apple jack looks super!! very nice!


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 9, 2009)

Week 11....

Down the home stretch...


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 9, 2009)

WOW... really packing on the bud now.. thats gonna be a sick harvest.


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 17, 2009)

Jeeze you two are slacking... 
Lol its cool, post some pics when you get the chance


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 17, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Jeeze you two are slacking...
> Lol its cool, post some pics when you get the chance


Will do tom,Doobs has been sick.


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 17, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Jeeze you two are slacking...
> Lol its cool, post some pics when you get the chance


Lol sorry Tom, Mind is right though I've been feelin under the weather lately.

Update:

Girls got half harvested due to emergency make the god damn rent situation....

The rest of the halves were fine until my fan decided to shit out on me while I was at work, came home to a little crispiness, that pissed me of pretty good. They're still yellowing out at the moment, my favorite out of the 3 strains is the BG, one pheno/geno specifically. It's very sweet, and smells wonderful and the stone was really good for being harvested early I was really surprised honestly.

No pictures the batteries died and I can't get more until I get paid again next Tues.


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 17, 2009)

This is week 12


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 17, 2009)

Week 12.....


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 17, 2009)

looking great MM, well worth the wait for pics haha
I can't get over that top cola, must be a super thick stem to hold that beast up


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 17, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> looking great MM, well worth the wait for pics haha
> I can't get over that top cola, must be a super thick stem to hold that beast up


 
Have it tied....


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 17, 2009)

looks great mind.. sooo yummmy.. i forgot to tell you lastnite that i saw you got yelled at for being a bad boy, lol.. tooo funny..
they do look great though..


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 17, 2009)

What type of bulb are you using MM?
Like is it just you average run of the mill bulb or do you have one of those special expensive ones?


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 18, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> What type of bulb are you using MM?
> Like is it just you average run of the mill bulb or do you have one of those special expensive ones?


Run of the mill bulb....


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 18, 2009)

racerboy71 said:


> looks great mind.. sooo yummmy.. i forgot to tell you lastnite that i saw you got yelled at for being a bad boy, lol.. tooo funny..
> they do look great though..


Yeah i was a bad boy....


----------



## NaturesMed (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey Mind,

I am a fellow DWC grower, I use a slowly circulating 27 bucket system under 8k HPS. With so much light I am struggling to keep the PH under control.
I noticed a picture of your PH meter and I am wondering if you use it to auto-dose your PH adjuster. If so do you have any advice on the subject, what kind is best or how to set it up most effectively?

Thanks
NMed


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 28, 2009)

that AJ must be done by now... how is it mind?


----------



## SL2 (Dec 28, 2009)

DAMN Doob and MM...yall growen them *"KING KONG DONG" Colas!!!!* lol 

I Love it!! 

Some of the most imppresive ladies I have seen on here. ++REP to the both of you...


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 28, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> that AJ must be done by now... how is it mind?


Got a week left...

She was definitely sativa dominant.


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 28, 2009)

SL2 said:


> DAMN Doob and MM...yall growen them *"KING KONG DONG" Colas!!!!* lol
> 
> I Love it!!
> 
> Some of the most imppresive ladies I have seen on here. ++REP to the both of you...


Thanks SL2...

She is still a week off....


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 28, 2009)

well she should be worth the wait...


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 30, 2009)

She will be chopped friday


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 30, 2009)

AJ.....


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 30, 2009)

Does she look done


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 30, 2009)

i'll tell you again since you couldn't hear me mind... jessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu..
really really really nice... you rock...


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 30, 2009)

Last pic is a small nug i cured


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 30, 2009)

show off, lol... how does she taste mind?


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 30, 2009)

racerboy71 said:


> show off, lol... how does she taste mind?


Very hashy,fruity taste to her.

Face becomes kinda numb and you might start drooling a bit and not know it.


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 30, 2009)

racerboy71 said:


> i'll tell you again since you couldn't hear me mind... jessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu..
> really really really nice... you rock...


Thanks racer....


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 30, 2009)

ohhhhhhh i love when i drool on myself and don't even know it, lmao.. really nice job mind.. i'm gonna be looking into dwc shortly... this grow is for all of the people who say that you can't rock out with a 250...


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 30, 2009)

jeeebus! that top cola is massive... the cured bud looks great too.


----------



## SL2 (Dec 30, 2009)

*GeT BacK JACK!* That main cola l*OO*ks bigger than a 2l pop bottle! You sure seem to have your setup dialed in. 
My hats off to ya MM kiss-ass

Apple Jack huh... How do you like it? One of your top 5?


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 30, 2009)

SL2 said:


> *GeT BacK JACK!* That main cola l*OO*ks bigger than a 2l pop bottle! You sure seem to have your setup dialed in.
> My hats off to ya MM kiss-ass
> 
> Apple Jack huh... How do you like it? One of your top 5?


I like it so far.The cured piece was a bit early,so the finished product should be wheel chair weed


----------



## SL2 (Dec 30, 2009)

wheel chair weed? lmao


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 30, 2009)

haha dam thats a good one..


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 31, 2009)

That lady looks like she could get pulled anytime bro, great work


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 31, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> That lady looks like she could get pulled anytime bro, great work


Thanks tom_420

you and yours have a safe and happy new tears.


----------



## PhillTubes (Dec 31, 2009)

Looks Superb Mind Great JoB


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 2, 2010)

All right,i want to thank everyone who followed this grow.The Aj was a interesting grow for sure.Any how took her down friday and boy was i surprised by the end total wet weight was 1,515 grams.

The Main cola was 20 inches long and weighed in at 187.1 grams....

So it looks like end weight should be around 300 grams....


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 2, 2010)

you cut all the rest of it down too?


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 2, 2010)

floridasucks said:


> you cut all the rest of it down too?


All done with,3 hour of trimming....


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 2, 2010)

dam... beautiful stuff.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 2, 2010)

floridasucks said:


> dam... beautiful stuff.


When said and done should just be shy of 11 ounces...


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (Jan 13, 2010)

Mindmelted said:


> When said and done should just be shy of 11 ounces...


Impressed to the Max!!! 250 watter and some cfl's.. Wow! You got this shit down bro... +Rep!!!! I thought my 4 1/2 oz dry Monster plant(soil)under a son agro 430 was the shit.. you blasted me outta the water. btw, Hows the smoke? Congrats!!!!


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 13, 2010)

CLOSETGROWTH said:


> Impressed to the Max!!! 250 watter and some cfl's.. Wow! You got this shit down bro... +Rep!!!! I thought my 4 1/2 oz dry Monster plant(soil)under a son agro 430 was the shit.. you blasted me outta the water. btw, Hows the smoke? Congrats!!!!


 
Hey yours looks dope 2

The smoke is very fruity/hashy tasting

Your face becomes numb and you drool on yourself


----------



## goleboy (Jan 13, 2010)

holy crap...last time i saw something that large was at a donkey show in mexico...jk, but seriously im sure imissed it somewhere in the 40= pages of grow but what are the genetics of "applejacks"? is it king kong x XL donkey penis? haha wow thats awesome, had some grape ape that doneky penised like that but DEFINATELY not to that extent. props and rep


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 13, 2010)

hahaha sweet!


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 13, 2010)

goleboy said:


> holy crap...last time i saw something that large was at a donkey show in mexico...jk, but seriously im sure imissed it somewhere in the 40= pages of grow but what are the genetics of "applejacks"? is it king kong x XL donkey penis? haha wow thats awesome, had some grape ape that doneky penised like that but DEFINATELY not to that extent. props and rep


 
Apple Jack is Jack Herer x White Widow


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (Jan 13, 2010)

Mindmelted said:


> Hey yours looks dope 2
> 
> The smoke is very fruity/hashy tasting
> 
> Your face becomes numb and you drool on yourself


Thanks Buddy I have recently started 8 dwc buckets growing out a strain I put together a decade ago named Glass Slipper. Check out my link, I have a thread going. I have always been growing from soil. But, after seeing so many successful Dwc grows, especially yours, I have converted. Can you possibly give me a nute list? Iam overwhelmed by your yield. Iam using Fox Farms, The full Line.. any good? Anyways, the smoke report you gave me sounds like you have grown out a straight up winner. Very, Very Nice. Wishing you and yours only the best. Thanks for posting this informative thread. Your friend CG


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 13, 2010)

CLOSETGROWTH said:


> Thanks Buddy I have recently started 8 dwc buckets growing out a strain I put together a decade ago named Glass Slipper. Check out my link, I have a thread going. I have always been growing from soil. But, after seeing so many successful Dwc grows, especially yours, I have converted. Can you possibly give me a nute list? Iam overwhelmed by your yield. Iam using Fox Farms, The full Line.. any good? Anyways, the smoke report you gave me sounds like you have grown out a straight up winner. Very, Very Nice. Wishing you and yours only the best. Thanks for posting this informative thread. Your friend CG


 
Hey CG

I was using humboldt nutes

Master A & B
Ginormous 
Sea Cal
Sea Mag
Prozyme
Humboldt Roots

Plus the foxfarms tri-additives during Flowering
Open Sesame
Beastie Bloomz
Cha Ching

I also use a ice probe chiller for my DWC to keep nute solution at 68 degrees

Need any help let me know,Ph is big for DWC mine was always around 5.8

Hope you and yours stay safe and happy

Your Friend MM......


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (Jan 13, 2010)

Mindmelted said:


> Hey CG
> 
> I was using humboldt nutes
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, Will stay in contact. Made my day


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 13, 2010)

wheres doobs at?


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 14, 2010)

Wretched420 said:


> wheres doobs at?


She has been in a little turmoil for a bit.
She will be back soon....


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 14, 2010)

Wretched420 said:


> wheres doobs at?


I'm still around....

Just not as much, my girl fucked me over and left me.

Been busy gettin' my GED so I can get a job that pays 18-20/hr, findin' a place, partying it up, and well.... Being single and finding plenty of women who want me, and will put me as first option, and not treat me like shit like my ex.

So yeah basically Mind hit it on the head, I'm in turmoil rebuilding my shattered remains of a life that stupid bitch left me in.

So I'll be around here and there, told you how to contact me if you want to talk.

Take it easy Wretched .


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 14, 2010)

Doobieus said:


> I'm still around....
> 
> Just not as much, my girl fucked me over and left me.
> 
> ...


ahh well shit happens for a reason i like to think.. hope all goes well i know how it is struggling fcking finding jobs and all that bs fcking sucks...
stay up my friend!!!!if ya need anything like i say!! hit me up im just a forum away hahaha rymes


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 14, 2010)

hey doobs i feel ya on the girl problems... im goin thru similar shit. take it easy & smoke one..


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 14, 2010)

Wretched420 said:


> ahh well shit happens for a reason i like to think.. hope all goes well i know how it is struggling fcking finding jobs and all that bs fcking sucks...
> stay up my friend!!!!if ya need anything like i say!! hit me up im just a forum away hahaha rymes


I'll try to dude, I'll try.

For sure I know you and certain others got my back bro, much appreciated.


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 14, 2010)

floridasucks said:


> hey doobs i feel ya on the girl problems... im goin thru similar shit. take it easy & smoke one..


Yeah well she fucked me out of my job, fucked my place I was staying, left me her bs to deal with, mind fucked me, knew that the only place (Where I'm at now, was somewhat compromised and hell in general) yeah being a lesbian sucks sometimes lol.

For sure dude I've been puffin' truuuust me lol. I hope your girl problems sort themselves out for the better FS, take care dude.


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 3, 2010)

What an amazing journal, it was like reading a book I just couldn't put it down.

I cant believe you got such a massive amount from your harvest that would last me for about a year, Well I guess the more you have the more you smoke.

Sorry to hear about your G/F Leaving you Doobs i'm sure someone will come along that appreciates you for who you are. You come over as a sound chick.

Peace Out


----------



## Wretched420 (Mar 3, 2010)

Doobieus said:


> Yeah well she fucked me out of my job, fucked my place I was staying, left me her bs to deal with, mind fucked me, knew that the only place (Where I'm at now, was somewhat compromised and hell in general) yeah being a lesbian sucks sometimes lol.
> 
> For sure dude I've been puffin' truuuust me lol. I hope your girl problems sort themselves out for the better FS, take care dude.


damn girl hope your doing alright havent heard from ya in a while...like i say if ya ever need someone to talk too or anything hit me up!!!

stay up girl
stay safe


----------



## CabinetBuds (Apr 13, 2010)

Wow!!
Great to hear of someone else using an Ice Probe for their DWC. !!


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 14, 2010)

CabinetBuds said:


> Wow!!
> Great to hear of someone else using an Ice Probe for their DWC. !!


 
They work great......


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 18, 2010)

BU5T4 said:


> What an amazing journal, it was like reading a book I just couldn't put it down.
> 
> I cant believe you got such a massive amount from your harvest that would last me for about a year, Well I guess the more you have the more you smoke.
> 
> ...


Lol thanks dude, probably a late reply but better than no reply.



Wretched420 said:


> damn girl hope your doing alright havent heard from ya in a while...like i say if ya ever need someone to talk too or anything hit me up!!!
> 
> stay up girl
> stay safe


I'm good and always Wretched.



Mindmelted said:


> They work great......


Lol at least someone's replying lol.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 18, 2010)

yah, its nice to see that atleast one of you haven't crawled under a rock, lmao..


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 18, 2010)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, its nice to see that atleast one of you haven't crawled under a rock, lmao..


If rock's what the kids are calling chicks yep suuuuuure have been under a rock or two.... or three.... lol


----------



## chb444220 (May 25, 2010)

wow this journals about a month old.. but holy shit... never knew u could pull that much off a plant!! i was proud of my White Widow grow.. which i pulled 3.15 ounces from with a 3 week veg and using only CFL's.. (My avatar is the palnt im talking about) .. but hten i saw this shit... and wow... very very impressive... PLEASE.... tell me u guys are gonna do another grow together!!?? or even if u each do a single grow.. but havin 2 ppl growin in 1 journal makes it kinda interesting.. plenty pf pics and updates.. great job to u both.. and sorry to hear about the gf trouble.. =/ in a wierd situation myself right now.. she broke up with me.. but continued to text me all night.. adn then came over and slept over... said she needed space.. but she's been with me evreynight for the past 3-4 weeks.. but still sais we'er not together..? we still have sex and say i love you and kiss and all that good stuff.. but we're not officioally "together"? her new friend shes hangin out with used to be this big slut.. adn i hate her.. as soon as they started hangin out.. within 2 months.. she managed to ruin out 2 year long relationship... shes just a jealous slut and a shitty friend... cant fucking stand her... ughhhh... Grrrrr.... well.. i figre i wont stay attatched.... and at least i can still get some.. lol... but i do love her... VERY much.. and hope that soon.. she will realize we belong together... =*)

sorry.. know i just jumoped in this thread.. congradulated u guys on a great grow and then blurted out my whole g/f troubles... just high.. and aggrivated.. lmao. well later guys.. please lemme know if either of u start uip a new grow!


----------



## Mindmelted (May 25, 2010)

Thanks for stopping bye.
I am hoping to have a new grow up and going soon.
I belive Doobs will be growing again too.
Thanks and be safe.


----------



## Doobieus (May 25, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> wow this journals about a month old.. but holy shit... never knew u could pull that much off a plant!! i was proud of my White Widow grow.. which i pulled 3.15 ounces from with a 3 week veg and using only CFL's.. (My avatar is the palnt im talking about) .. but hten i saw this shit... and wow... very very impressive... PLEASE.... tell me u guys are gonna do another grow together!!?? or even if u each do a single grow.. but havin 2 ppl growin in 1 journal makes it kinda interesting.. plenty pf pics and updates.. great job to u both.. and sorry to hear about the gf trouble.. =/ in a wierd situation myself right now.. she broke up with me.. but continued to text me all night.. adn then came over and slept over... said she needed space.. but she's been with me evreynight for the past 3-4 weeks.. but still sais we'er not together..? we still have sex and say i love you and kiss and all that good stuff.. but we're not officioally "together"? her new friend shes hangin out with used to be this big slut.. adn i hate her.. as soon as they started hangin out.. within 2 months.. she managed to ruin out 2 year long relationship... shes just a jealous slut and a shitty friend... cant fucking stand her... ughhhh... Grrrrr.... well.. i figre i wont stay attatched.... and at least i can still get some.. lol... but i do love her... VERY much.. and hope that soon.. she will realize we belong together... =*)
> 
> sorry.. know i just jumoped in this thread.. congradulated u guys on a great grow and then blurted out my whole g/f troubles... just high.. and aggrivated.. lmao. well later guys.. please lemme know if either of u start uip a new grow!


Thanks for the kind words dude!!

I'm hoping Mind and I will do another grow journal together, it was totally fun, and it was always updated with either Mind's updates or mine and that kept things interesting at all times you know?

As far as my gf trouble we worked it out, but one thing that I can tell you as advice whether or not it pans out well for you, is "Do not let someone be your priority, while allowing yourself to be someone's option", that helped me a lot, maybe it'll help you too =].


----------



## chb444220 (May 26, 2010)

Mindmelted said:


> Thanks for stopping bye.
> I am hoping to have a new grow up and going soon.
> I belive Doobs will be growing again too.
> Thanks and be safe.


yeaa, the two of you together is awesome!!



Doobieus said:


> Thanks for the kind words dude!!
> 
> I'm hoping Mind and I will do another grow journal together, it was totally fun, and it was always updated with either Mind's updates or mine and that kept things interesting at all times you know?
> 
> As far as my gf trouble we worked it out, but one thing that I can tell you as advice whether or not it pans out well for you, is "Do not let someone be your priority, while allowing yourself to be someone's option", that helped me a lot, maybe it'll help you too =].


no problem.

and yeaa, this journal was awesome!! deff one of my favorites!! it was fun and exciting.. and constantly being updated. it was nice. =)

and thats good. im glad to hear u guys worked it out. =) and thats a really good quote... did u come up with that? lol. yeaa, thats pretty much how im tryna lok at it.. tryna not to let myself get attatched.. and think of it as a friends with benefits type deal.. and if things work out.. which i hope they do then good.. adn if not.. then oo well. it was fun while it lasted. =)


----------



## Doobieus (May 27, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> no problem.
> 
> and yeaa, this journal was awesome!! deff one of my favorites!! it was fun and exciting.. and constantly being updated. it was nice. =)
> 
> and thats good. im glad to hear u guys worked it out. =) and thats a really good quote... did u come up with that? lol. yeaa, thats pretty much how im tryna lok at it.. tryna not to let myself get attatched.. and think of it as a friends with benefits type deal.. and if things work out.. which i hope they do then good.. adn if not.. then oo well. it was fun while it lasted. =)


I'm thinking of another joint journal with Mind, myself and another buddy of ours Racer. Maybe call it the three lil birds journal, or the menage-a-grow journal lol, kind of like menage a trois (Yeah there's my sick sense of humor for ya lol).

I think the quote is from Twain, but it's definitely one of those quotes to live by. 

I hope things pan out for you CHB, and if not.... Well just know there's a wonderful, amazing and totally awesome gal out there for you, and one day you'll meet her and she will treat you the way you deserve to be treated and love you just as much as you love her. You might not meet her or stumble upon her tomorrow or even in a couple months, but keep your head up, things have a funny way of working out in the end =].


----------



## chb444220 (May 30, 2010)

Doobieus said:


> I'm thinking of another joint journal with Mind, myself and another buddy of ours Racer. Maybe call it the three lil birds journal, or the menage-a-grow journal lol, kind of like menage a trois (Yeah there's my sick sense of humor for ya lol).
> 
> I think the quote is from Twain, but it's definitely one of those quotes to live by.
> 
> I hope things pan out for you CHB, and if not.... Well just know there's a wonderful, amazing and totally awesome gal out there for you, and one day you'll meet her and she will treat you the way you deserve to be treated and love you just as much as you love her. You might not meet her or stumble upon her tomorrow or even in a couple months, but keep your head up, things have a funny way of working out in the end =].


lmao.. i like the menage-a-grow name best!! lmao. o man.. that would be even better.. 3 ppl updating in 1 journal.. that would be GREAT!! pleeeeeeaaaase lemme know asap if u decide to do that.. that would be awesome!! i ahve a few journals that are quite popular.. and i would deff post the links to it in there.. adn try to get sum more ppl to follow along. cuz this last 1 was amazing!!

yeaa, hopefully things will work out.. i mean.. the last couple weeks.. we've pretty much been "together".. but just not callin it that i guess.. she said to me yesterday she was "confused".. adn i was like why...? what? and she was like well.. i feel like lately.. we've pretty much been "together".. adn i was liek yeaa... soooo...? is that a bad thing.. and she was like no.. not at all.. im jsut confused.. lol. im like ughhh/ make up ur mind. lol. oo well. i think her friend has alot to do with it.. it as one of her old best friends from freshman year at high school.. she got her in a lotta trouble.. adn drinking and parting EVERY night.. missin school adn shot. and so her mom took her outta that school adn wouldnt let her hang out with her anymore.. and made her go to a private school...... and that was that.. adn now she jsut recently started hangin out with her.. and soo far.. shes almsot got fird fmo both jobs for not showing up from goin out with her... almost failed school.... almsot ogt kicked out... almsot lost her car... we broke up.... ughhh.. doesnt she realize ever since she started hangin out with her.. her lifes wen tto shit???

lol. sorry just had to get all that off my chest. lol. and yeaa hopefully one day il fina a girl.. but im a "nice guy"... adn nice guys always finish last.. i've learned that the hard way.... =/

well deff lemme know about the journal!! cant wait!! =) adn thanks for the kind words/advice. =)


----------



## racerboy71 (May 30, 2010)

yeah, hopefully doobs will be back up and runnin in not much time at all now, it should be anyday now hopefully if all works out well.. sometimes life can throw you some curve balls, i guess you just have to roll with the punches..
i would surely be down with the menage a grow, lmao, gotta love doobs, she kills me... i think the dual journal is pretty cool, and minds apple jack just pulled out all the punches for sure.. what a yeild... that's the only thing about doing a journal with those two, gotta practice getting my yeild up some more first, lol..


----------



## Mindmelted (May 30, 2010)

racerboy71 said:


> yeah, hopefully doobs will be back up and runnin in not much time at all now, it should be anyday now hopefully if all works out well.. sometimes life can throw you some curve balls, i guess you just have to roll with the punches..
> i would surely be down with the menage a grow, lmao, gotta love doobs, she kills me... i think the dual journal is pretty cool, and minds apple jack just pulled out all the punches for sure.. what a yeild... that's the only thing about doing a journal with those two, gotta practice getting my yeild up some more first, lol..


 
You do fine all on your own racer..lol
I have a unfair advantage with DWC over Soil..lol
You guys kill me on taste,I get a bigger yeild..
Pretty even i would say,but i hope i get going when you 2 do.


----------



## tom__420 (May 31, 2010)

Soil bud doesn't taste any better than hydro, just an old wives tale


----------



## racerboy71 (May 31, 2010)

yah, i know that you have an advantage with the dwc over soil and all mind, but still, lol... i just bought this daisy cloner that is pretty much an aeroponic unit that i could use to grow up to four plants in it after i use it to clone with using its aero system, and i was thinking of giving that a try with maybe one plant to see how it compares to my soil grows..
i hope that your up and running fairly soon too mind.. autos are fun for maybe a minute or two, lol, but if i know you, they won't hold your attention for very long and you will be up to bigger and better things in no time at all..


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 3, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> lmao.. i like the menage-a-grow name best!! lmao. o man.. that would be even better.. 3 ppl updating in 1 journal.. that would be GREAT!! pleeeeeeaaaase lemme know asap if u decide to do that.. that would be awesome!! i ahve a few journals that are quite popular.. and i would deff post the links to it in there.. adn try to get sum more ppl to follow along. cuz this last 1 was amazing!!
> 
> yeaa, hopefully things will work out.. i mean.. the last couple weeks.. we've pretty much been "together".. but just not callin it that i guess.. she said to me yesterday she was "confused".. adn i was like why...? what? and she was like well.. i feel like lately.. we've pretty much been "together".. adn i was liek yeaa... soooo...? is that a bad thing.. and she was like no.. not at all.. im jsut confused.. lol. im like ughhh/ make up ur mind. lol. oo well. i think her friend has alot to do with it.. it as one of her old best friends from freshman year at high school.. she got her in a lotta trouble.. adn drinking and parting EVERY night.. missin school adn shot. and so her mom took her outta that school adn wouldnt let her hang out with her anymore.. and made her go to a private school...... and that was that.. adn now she jsut recently started hangin out with her.. and soo far.. shes almsot got fird fmo both jobs for not showing up from goin out with her... almost failed school.... almsot ogt kicked out... almsot lost her car... we broke up.... ughhh.. doesnt she realize ever since she started hangin out with her.. her lifes wen tto shit???
> 
> ...


Nice guys don't finish last, they finish first. Yeah there might be some chicks that don't like the nice guy thing but know that when you do find that gal she'll be totally worth wading through the shit storm of girls from before. No prob on the advice figured I'd help you out the way others have helped me.

Her friend sounds like a douchebag loser dude, I hope she realizes that's no good for her and ya'll work it out and what not.

Keep your head up dude =]


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 3, 2010)

racerboy71 said:


> yeah, hopefully doobs will be back up and runnin in not much time at all now, it should be anyday now hopefully if all works out well.. sometimes life can throw you some curve balls, i guess you just have to roll with the punches..
> i would surely be down with the menage a grow, lmao, gotta love doobs, she kills me... i think the dual journal is pretty cool, and minds apple jack just pulled out all the punches for sure.. what a yeild... that's the only thing about doing a journal with those two, gotta practice getting my yeild up some more first, lol..


Ahhh maybe kinda had to leave the lights n shit in the old place.... Gonna get it eventually, damn car's EPC shat on me.... ghey lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 3, 2010)

tom__420 said:


> Soil bud doesn't taste any better than hydro, just an old wives tale


 Could of been the grower but I have tasted soil/hydro, same strain, soil had a better taste, but that's just my personal experience.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 4, 2010)

oh whaaa.. my car broke down, lol.. its better it broke down before you left .. you could have been out in the woods somewhere .. yah, it sucks, but coulda been so much worse.. goodluck..


----------



## ilovatoke (Jun 7, 2010)

Just noticed this journal and i gotta say im so damn impressed! That apple jack was a king kong of a plant  Congratulations on such a wonderful grow mindmelted. I hope one day i can grow a plant to that standard. Hope alls going well for Doobs now cause you 2 are fantastic growers


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 7, 2010)

Wow I was just telling Mind yesterday how surprised I was to see that people still were into this journal. I will be starting another journal soon here within a week to two weeks depending on how long it will take me to setup (Hopefully Racer will join in on a joint journal with Mind and I). This next journal will be a little different, I will be trying my hand at hydro/dwc (Dear lord help me lol). I'm a soil/organic grower for the most part so this should be interesting for sure lol.

Thanks for the kind words Toke, always appreciated.


----------



## ilovatoke (Jun 7, 2010)

Anytime my friend, ill be looking forward to your grow. Im interested in learning the whole hydro thing myself but as i dont have a big space i'll be sticking with soil for the foreseeable future. If you have any tips or advice about my first grow id be much obliged if you dropped by my post.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 7, 2010)

yeaa im looking forward to seeing another journal as well. adn that would be cool if racer joins ya too. tho more te better.. more updates diff plants. =) cant beat that. ill deff be stoppin by to look for the link. =)


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm here haha don't know how late but I showed up lol


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 12, 2011)

onthedl0008 said:


> I'm here haha don't know how late but I showed up lol


 Lol you showed up like a year 2 years late lol.

This grow is long retired, thanks for checking it out though lol.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 13, 2011)

lol figures haha


----------



## x iGrow x (Jan 8, 2013)

Here i thought 1g/w was near the most you could yeild.. My mind was just melted.. Good shit dude.. 

+rep to Racerboy for directing me here


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 8, 2013)

x iGrow x said:


> Here i thought 1g/w was near the most you could yeild.. My mind was just melted.. Good shit dude..
> 
> +rep to Racerboy for directing me here



Thanks,Hope i can do it again when i start back up.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 8, 2013)

Good to see u melt hope u get it back up n poppin soon man. Peace


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 8, 2013)

onthedl0008 said:


> Good to see u melt hope u get it back up n poppin soon man. Peace




Thanks...

Been dealing with my woman's health issue's...

She has to start dialysis soon and things are not looking warm and fuzzy..

So i hope to be back up and running after we get her on the mend,Which is going to be a hard time.

Thanks for checking in,And happy and safe growing my friend.



MM


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 8, 2013)

Damn broseph im sorry to hear man best wishes to u and yours man godspeed.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 9, 2013)

onthedl0008 said:


> Damn broseph im sorry to hear man best wishes to u and yours man godspeed.




Thank you you...


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Feb 12, 2013)

Dialysis is rough shit. My uncle went through it, got a vein replaced from where they were sticking him for the dialysis. Put him on blood thinning meds, then he ended up dying out of nowhere from a clot that came loose. I think they should have had some kind of mesh to catch that shit in case, or at least have monitored him and watched the clot. Too late now. Poor guy died reading his disability approval paper. Something to think about in the future if she ever has to get veins fixed and shit. Good luck, sorry to hear about that.


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 12, 2013)

Uncle Pirate said:


> Dialysis is rough shit. My uncle went through it, got a vein replaced from where they were sticking him for the dialysis. Put him on blood thinning meds, then he ended up dying out of nowhere from a clot that came loose. I think they should have had some kind of mesh to catch that shit in case, or at least have monitored him and watched the clot. Too late now. Poor guy died reading his disability approval paper. Something to think about in the future if she ever has to get veins fixed and shit. Good luck, sorry to hear about that.





Thanks man...

She goes in thursday to have the port put in for *Dialysis.

I am hoping things go well,we have been together for 22 years now.*


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 14, 2013)

Are we gonna see another grow from u melt? Very sorry and sad to hear about ur loved one brother stay strong my prayers are with u.
Peace


----------

